# Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming' scape finished



## Mark Evans

Tank Stats.

120 x 45 x 45 240L opti-white
substrate, 5 x 10L florabase
ferts, EI
plants, plenty
lighting, 2 x 54wt5
filter, AquaPro NR4 1550lph, korolia no.3
injected co2 via boyou inline diffuser.
fish, various.


----------



## AdAndrews

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

 Im excited!!!!


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Sounds like you're stealing my ideas! Best of luck Mark, I'm sure it'll be another good one!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> Im excited!!!!



not as much as me   



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Sounds like you're stealing my ideas!



I'm sure we steal amano's   I'm still undecided. james keeps telling me to go 'Dutch'.  This plays heavy on my mind also


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Do a dutch, leave copying amano to people like me who can't actually scape!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Yeah, go Dutch Mark.  

The UK hasn't seen a great Dutch tank (yet) and you'll get to hone your pruning skills even further...

Not sure what I'm looking forward to more - the 'scape or the photography...


----------



## Dan Walter

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Looking forward to this one, whatever style you decide on.. Your scapes rock! I don't suppose I can persuade you to part with some stems when you tear the current set up down? If you dont ask and all that!


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

nice one, sounds good with the mosses.  Has your missus let you off with the 1 tank rule yet or is the smaller one already broken down? (120cm not as easy to sneak in as a nano!)

What rock are you thinking of to go with the moss and wood?


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> I'm swaying towards something a little less scissor happy.



i know you love to do maintanance really mark, you wont be able to leave this one alone. im sure.

as usual i look foward to seeing your next creation. i would like to see lots of moss personally


----------



## zig

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Naw dont do dutch, do nature style and enter it into the ADA competition.


----------



## CeeJay

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Not sure what I'm looking forward to more - the 'scape or the photography...


I'm looking forward to both


----------



## andyh

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Looking forward to this!


----------



## FishBeast

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

I can't wait to see the photos


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

one more to nature aquarium style   
sorry George


----------



## Jase

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> one more to nature aquarium style
> sorry George



+1 more


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Yeah, go Dutch Mark.



it's tempting mate. I may do a trial 60cm tank before going for it in a 120 though.



			
				Dan Walter said:
			
		

> I don't suppose I can persuade you to part with some stems when you tear the current set up down? If you dont ask and all that!



there already claimed, but if there's some HM left i'll let you know.  



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Has your missus let you off with the 1 tank rule yet or is the smaller one already broken down? (120cm not as easy to sneak in as a nano!)



the nano is still running stu. I may just swing this if i play my cards right.



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> What rock are you thinking of to go with the moss and wood?



Not sure. maybe ML rock.although lava rock is tempting.   



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i know you love to do maintanance really mark, you wont be able to leave this one alone. im sure.



true sam, even a NA scape could keep me on my toes. especially moss!



			
				zig said:
			
		

> Naw dont do dutch, do nature style and enter it into the ADA competition.



 There's many for the NA style. I think it'l be NA style, maybe with a touch of dutch?   



			
				CeeJay said:
			
		

> I'm looking forward to both



thanks Ceejay, i dont sleep at night thinking how to scape this thing.



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> Looking forward to this!



thanks andy   



			
				FishBeast said:
			
		

> can't wait to see the photos



Thanks matey   there'l be plenty of those to come!



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> one more to nature aquarium style





			
				Jase said:
			
		

> +1 more



have you been talking to my wife?   ....she wants wood too! miracle mire was her favourite tank and she's instructed me to use.... wood!

So guy's, once everything is in place i'll update   

thanks everyone.


----------



## flygja

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

I think you've mastered the rock + stems look. Time to go wood


----------



## rawr

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

To hell with it - go jungle!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> I think you've mastered the rock + stems look. Time to go wood



we never master these things.   and TBH, I never even come close to amano's look. this is what I aspire to.



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> To hell with it - go jungle! [/quote
> 
> (Tarzan screams....arghharghhh...arghhhhh)
> 
> The ball is rolling now. the nano resides on the cabinet thingy....temporarily
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 120 is being assembled


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

here's the 120 after a clean.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Ooo how very exciting! Are you planning on using manzi wood in this scape or are you keeping it all under wraps?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Are you planning on using manzi wood in this scape or are you keeping it all under wraps?



No secrets with me dude. Yep, manzi wood will be used. I'm opting out of using stone.

A couple of varities of crypts including bullosa, moss, needle leaf fern etc etc. i'm going to also use c heferi.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Hi5's all round then! I can't wait to get my Manzi through. I'm starting to wonder where my tank is though, was meant to have gotten here in early January!
Where are you getting your needle leaf from? That stuffs pretty rare on this side of the pond. I'm going to be using phillipene in my next scape I think, maybe even some echinodurs breaking the surface, haven't yet decided. 
I'm looking forward to a rockless wood scape!


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

i vote for 2x 150w MHs


----------



## rawr

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

I very much like the sound of this, sounds like my kind of aquascape - keep us updated!


----------



## Celestial

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Sounds good, can't wait


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				Celestial said:
			
		

> Sounds good, can't wait


cheers bud.



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> sounds like my kind of aquascape



i've done it for you dude   



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i vote for 2x 150w MHs



tempting mate, but depending on the layout, 1 maybe fine, or if not the luminaire comes out to play.   



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Where are you getting your needle leaf from? That stuffs pretty rare on this side of the pond.



well, i think it's needle leaf. it's the 'narrow' version which apparently, is the same stuff. it looks the same anyway. 

one thing i've always been, is untidy! this time it's going to be different.

 I'm plumbing in the co2, filters etc before i plant. i've drilled holes in the side for pipes and stuff and instantly i feel tidy   

cleaning all my glassware now and rigging it up.


----------



## flygja

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> No secrets with me dude. Yep, manzi wood will be used. I'm opting out of using stone.
> 
> A couple of varities of crypts including bullosa, moss, needle leaf fern etc etc. i'm going to also use c heferi.


  This is gonna be a good one Mark! Revolutionary rather than evolutionary I'd say. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Revolutionary rather than evolutionary I'd say.



A shot in the dark. TBH, it's basically NA style. my nano has taught me something.....it's not all about speed growing. I plan to go down a more simple route.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

This sounds like an interesting one Mark   I look forward to following it!  Sounds similar (but better   ) to something I'm planning at the moment in my 60cm at the moment


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Mark, needle is very thin, it tends to be never more than 1cm wide, normally less likes flow even more than narrow which tends to never be smaller than 1-2cm. Needle tends to be more prone to ridged leaves similar to the phillipene variaty.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Mark, needle is very thin, it tends to be never more than 1cm wide, normally less likes flow even more than narrow which tends to never be smaller than 1-2cm. Needle tends to be more prone to ridged leaves similar to the phillipene variaty.



thanks for that garuf   

So, DIY isn't my thing. I have enough of this at work! I do though, tend to be lazy with the way in which I set my tanks up. hose everywhere, nothing put away, cloths pegs to hold backgrounds etc.....

I've made an effort to keep this looking tidy.

I had the tank on some chipboard due to the fact, the tank was bigger than the stand. I never addressed the horrid line.





I've also plumbed in the hoses to the filter by drilling holes in the side of the cabinet. All the co2 is ready for action too.

home base is brilliant for certain things including trim. I was lucky with the colour match.









so now, just waiting for substrate and hardscape.


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

That right there is a massive improvement by itself...


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Is that JBL equipment I see? 
Are you using brown or black substrate? I've opted for black but I'm not so sure anymore. Not that anyone will see it after the plants are grown in.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Is that JBL equipment I see?



only filter in let and out let. The filter is an eheim.



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Are you using brown or black substrate?



black columbo. it's whats in my nano, and is tremendous stuff. it's clean, holds is shape and is keeping my plants going with NO dosing or co2 what so ever.



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> That right there is a massive improvement by itself...
> That right there is a massive improvement by itself...



tis isnt it, I want to be able to plant, fill and not mess about getting everything rigged up after.


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

I love seeing empty tanks in situ like this, really gets the mind working


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Hi Mark

Looks nice with the tidier gear.  That JBL non-return valve is a beast!  I bought one of these recently, if you're interested -

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 5703328002

Which Eheim are you using, Mark?  Any additional circulation or are you sticking with one filter?

Plant list sound good.  Classic NA with an ornamental twist; the clean and fresh looking C. helferi contrasting with the more 'natural' look of the moss, ferns and crypts.  I'm sure you'll pull it off very well indeed.


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Hi Mark
> 
> Looks nice with the tidier gear.  That JBL non-return valve is a beast!  I bought one of these recently, if you're interested -
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 5703328002
> 
> Which Eheim are you using, Mark?  Any additional circulation or are you sticking with one filter?
> 
> Plant list sound good.  Classic NA with an ornamental twist; the clean and fresh looking C. helferi contrasting with the more 'natural' look of the moss, ferns and crypts.  I'm sure you'll pull it off very well indeed.



"This purchased item information is no longer available."


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Here we go again  looking forward to the new scape Mark 
Nice trim on the cabinet, well done


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Mark

I use these: Dennerle Check Valves.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source ... djcdRFGnHg

Regards
Paul.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> I use these: Dennerle Check Valves.



they look good mate but at Â£15 they seem pricey. The JBL is only 5 quid.   



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Here we go again  looking forward to the new scape Mark
> Nice trim on the cabinet, well done



yet another scape i know   boy, am i up for this though. to maintain everyday!....heaven



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Looks nice with the tidier gear



the wife likes it to....thankfully. she's rather hard to please  :? 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Which Eheim are you using, Mark?



it's my old pro2. maybe, i could use one of my powerheads, but I'm running this at lower light, co2 and fert levels than I'm used to, so no need for 2 filters and 2 powerheads....i think.

 the last scape ended up running with just 1 filter for the last month with no probs.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Plant list sound good. Classic NA with an ornamental twist; the clean and fresh looking C. helferi contrasting with the more 'natural' look of the moss, ferns and crypts. I'm sure you'll pull it off very well indeed.



thanks mate. I've grown c helferi really well in the past, and with it's slow growing nature, (unlike vallis) it'll give me the 'vallis' look albeit brighter, but not the valis invasion of space.



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> I love seeing empty tanks in situ like this, really gets the mind working



I keep switching the lights on and off   

next week I'll order the moss and tie all my moss stones weeks in advance of planting. I can keep them in a bag for some time. from past experience with moss stones, it can take just as long as the whole plant sorting process. The planting bit is a breeze.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> black columbo. it's whats in my nano, and is tremendous stuff. it's clean, holds is shape and is keeping my plants going with NO dosing or co2 what so ever.



Good to hear I've made the right choice then, is there any difference in them like how there is with ADA?
So excited to see the scaping commence, the equipment is great, I use the same check valve. Did you make the rail yourself? I'm on the hunt for one, totally forgot I need one didn't I.   

This low light route has me intriegued! A saintly scape that doesn't look finished after 2 weeks!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> A saintly scape that doesn't look finished after 2 weeks!



 my nano looks rammed already! magic water mate  



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> is there any difference in them like how there is with ADA?



not that I'm aware of.



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Did you make the rail yourself?



yes mate, all homebase stuff. the stuff you use for shelves and a few stainless fittings for the 90 degree angles. not the best, but it looks OK.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

I think it might be you know! Bottle it and sell it on!

Plenty good enough for me I'm going to have to get myself down there to see what I can see.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> "This purchased item information is no longer available."


My bad.  

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/High-Grade-Brass- ... 19b7cd9b4e



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> I'm running this at lower light, co2 and fert levels than I'm used to, so no need for 2 filters and 2 powerheads....i think.


I think you're right.  

I'm all for lower light, lower energy, and less hassle myself.  Unless you're growing mega-demanding species then IMO there's no point in wasting effort and cash.  Even compact growth that some associate with high light can be acheived with good nutrients for most plants.  You've already experience this on a few set-ups, of course.

Will you be using 2 x 54w T5?  Should be plenty.



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> my nano looks rammed already! magic water mate


Lincolnshire/Nottinghamshire water is magic.  Much better than Norfolk, that's for sure.  I can't even get Riccia to pearl in Norfolk tap water!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Will you be using 2 x 54w T5? Should be plenty.



you've got it George. that's all I ran on the last scape and the stems loved it. even what I thought was demanding...HM! in fact, that became very invasive. 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Lincolnshire/Nottinghamshire water is magic. Much better than Norfolk, that's for sure. I can't even get Riccia to pearl in Norfolk tap water!



funny you should say that! i've had a few conversations with James, about how my plants pearl in my nano. with no additional help. stems, moss everything pearls. why?


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Looking forward to the hardscape and planting. Equipment setup looks great.


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Lincolnshire/Nottinghamshire water is magic. Much better than Norfolk, that's for sure. I can't even get Riccia to pearl in Norfolk tap water!



im lincolnshire and my plants dont pearl that often. even under 7.5wpg. this may be the flow blowing them away though  

i am looking foward to this one more by the day


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

the tank setup looks really good mark, that trim has worked wonders too looks like it was made with the cabinet in mind!

If you're going down the low power route will you still be dosing the full EI that you usually do at startup or will you throttle it back slightly?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> If you're going down the low power route will you still be dosing the full EI that you usually do at startup or will you throttle it back slightly?



it'll be leaner levels stu. A tank full of lower growers just does not need it. even with possibly a few stems in, i shouldnt need the amounts i usually put in.

 I keep referring to my nano, but this thing has made me think differently.

if it were a Dutch scape full of stems, then yes, I'd dose full EI



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i am looking foward to this one more by the day





			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Looking forward to the hardscape and planting. Equipment setup looks great.



cheers guys. 8)


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

I'm really looking forward to this Mark, i'm sure it'll be lovely and it'll be nice for you to have a tank at home for a change.

Nice work on the DIY, it's a huge improvement.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Nice work on the DIY, it's a huge improvement.
> I'm really looking forward to this Mark, i'm sure it'll be lovely and it'll be nice for you to have a tank at home for a change.
> 
> Nice work on the DIY, it's a huge improvement.



Thanks Dan! A little more DIY, and for me, the best part. we all understand that images look good with good gear etc. but i've always wanted to try and recreate what we see in photos, but to be viewed in 'real time'. i've tried it once @ MA on a temp basis and it looked great. 

I've now installed my back lighting and the difference is amazing.The hardscape is purely for demo purposes. it's not a scape in one single way

now the important bit, for these 2 images I used the exact same camera settings. so it should give you a clue as to what it looks like in reality. I think a HD vid maybe in order too.

*Without...*





*With...*





so you see, the white wall becomes just like 'blown out highlights'


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

This may give a better impression.









again, same camera settings.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Surprising how much difference it makes that. 
I really like the scape. stick it in a 60cm, go on, I dare you!


----------



## rawr

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

How are you backlighting it? Massive improvement. And I agree with Garuf, get that stuff in a 60!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> the hardscape is purely for demo purposes. it's not a scape in one single way


I like how your 'random' hardscape selection and placement puts most of ours to shame!

I find it very interesting how good photography can make something pretty average look very good.

If one took the photo with ambient light only that would probably look relatively rubbish.  No offence, of course.  It just shows how photography (with the right lighting) can make a massive difference.  I always thought that's why Amano's work has that real 'wow' factor.  Of course, most of his 'scapes are wonderful, but the photography is truly masterful.  And I have to say, Mark, your's is superb too...

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> really like the scape. stick it in a 60cm, go on, I dare you!





			
				rawr said:
			
		

> And I agree with Garuf, get that stuff in a 60!



 you aint met my wife!...you ask her!



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> How are you backlighting it?



dead simple mate, just 1 x 54wt5 with reflector fitted, running off a controler.

 i've screwed brackets to the back to hold it. I'll put them on a timer for evening viewing. 

I'm chuffed to bits with my enthusiasm for getting things done....I really am slack, usually.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

farmered!   sorry man, posted at same time! 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I like how your 'random' hardscape selection and placement puts most of ours to shame!
> 
> I find it very interesting how good photography can make something pretty average look very good.
> 
> If one took the photo with ambient light only that would probably look relatively rubbish. No offence, of course. It just shows how photography (with the right lighting) can make a massive difference. I always thought that's why Amano's work has that real 'wow' factor. Of course, most of his 'scapes are wonderful, but the photography is truly masterful. And I have to say, Mark, your's is superb too...
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



mate, your so right. lighting is key, shadows and how they fall. The great interview that stu found was a great read. not just the gumi stuff.




			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I like how your 'random' hardscape selection and placement puts most of ours to shame!



15 second randomness! 2 types of stone and 2 types of wood. it shouldn't work but strangely does.I guess in a way, the less we think about things the better they turn out. I'm guilty of looking at things way too hard! 


George! I'm using the live view rigged up to my HD tv. what a great tool this has turned out to be! 

scaping and seeing the scape as it would look in the photo. completely different to looking at in full on. kinda strange, but it works. working, but looking at the TV


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> George! I'm using the live view rigged up to my HD tv. what a great tool this has turned out to be!
> 
> scaping and seeing the scape as it would look in the photo. completely different to looking at in full on. kinda strange, but it works. working, but looking at the TV


What a cool idea.  I use my live view a lot, but on HD TV?  That's another level!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> What a cool idea. I use my live view a lot, but on HD TV? That's another level!



just get a HDMI cable. bingo!

now from my last post 2 minutes ago, I went random again adding 1 more bit of wood. these are the worst bits of bogwood i've ever seen, but by using a different way of scaping i can see instantly the right angle for shadows and lines. there's no way I'd of done it without.





i wont be using this, but maybe i would in a smaller tank.


----------



## rawr

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Thanks for sharing, that really is a dead simple way to do it. This might be a silly question but something I just thought about. If you're going to be using it on a timer and daily basis, would this have any affect on the possibility of algae to the back of the tank?


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Groundbreaking.  Love it mate.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Nice, one thing though, I don't get what you mean by the right angle and different scaping? Am I missing something?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> This might be a silly question but something I just thought about. If you're going to be using it on a timer and daily basis, would this have any affect on the possibility of algae to the back of the tank?



good question mate. i did mention this in another thread. what needs to happen next is....

fill the tank with substarte. then when i know the line of the substrate, i'll tape that bit out so there's no chance of BGA starting in the substrate. 

The back lighting will only be on in the evening or when people are around.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Groundbreaking. Love it mate.



thanks George! Try the TV view and i reckon you'll see what i mean.



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> don't get what you mean by the right angle and different scaping? Am I missing something?



course you are   kiddin mate.

what I'm doing is scaping but looking at the TV! meaning i don't have to stand back every 2 minutes. also our eye's dont work like a camera does. we see light and dark better than a camera, not under exposing the scene. as i look at the scape in the flesh,i don't see the darker shaded bit's. they look....well, not like deep shadows to the naked eye, but on the TV with camera settings set for a correct exposure, these shadows go dark, thus giving me the actual look that you guys end up seeing on your screens ....The TV view is what I'm after. hard to explain.

i've only discovered this today, and of course I'll learn the normal way, but this means i don't have to keep moving backwards and forwards.  

In the past (i've said this to a few) i have to take photos to see my mistakes then adjust hardscape. also i tend to shut my left eye when scaping! I think that's habit though


----------



## rawr

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Wow, I never realised you were scaping using the TV! That's amazing, this is gonna be a cracker of a scape with all of these new techniques you're putting into practice.


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

great idea with the live view as already said.     Looks like ill be ordering a new hdmi cable off fleabay!  The backlight really sets it off as well.  I see what you were saying about the tv. You're scaping for a photo result without having to take any photos during scaping! genius mark


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> You're scaping for a photo result without having to take any photos during scaping!



that's it stu. nicely put mate!   



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> Looks like ill be ordering a new hdmi cable off fleabay!



dont make the mistake i made. i bought a HDMI to HDMI. you want HDMI to *MINI* HDMI



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> Wow, I never realised you were scaping using the TV! That's amazing, this is gonna be a cracker of a scape with all of these new techniques you're putting into practice.



still early days yet Thomas, will be reporting back soon.


----------



## nry

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

See, now I want wood and rocks again!  Superbly simple layout, very nice!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> you want HDMI to *MINI* HDMI


Good call!

edit - How long is your lead, Mark?  I'm not sure if the 50D will do Live View through the HDMI either?  Any ideas?


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Pro Idea with the TV,


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Pro Idea with the TV,



cheers bud. 



			
				nry said:
			
		

> See, now I want wood and rocks again! Superbly simple layout, very nice!



 i'm beginning to like it to.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> edit - How long is your lead, Mark? I'm not sure if the 50D will do Live View through the HDMI either? Any ideas?



George, i've got a 3m cable. rather pricey too. I've later discovered you can get them way cheaper on the tinternet.

If you cant go HDMI, then use AV out, which I think you may have? the 3 way lead, red, yellow and white. picture is of lower quality but still good. i've just checked this way and it works. 

I think, many cameras have AV out so this could be a avenue for many to at least try.   

Once i've received my copy of edius 5 (tomorrow) I'll try and do a few HD vids of the back lighting....kinda homer stylee...light goes on, light goes off.....light goes on, light goes off...


----------



## FishBeast

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Fantastic idea Saintly. Perhaps one day with some more experience I will have a go at it. I am assuming that this whole idea is leaning towards competitions?

After watching avatar I have been wanting to see competition photos in 3D. That would be tops!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				FishBeast said:
			
		

> I am assuming that this whole idea is leaning towards competitions?



not really mate,like stu says, it helps due to the fact you dont have to keep taking photos and then going back to the drawing board.   

I've got 6 pots of microsorum narrow now 






hopefully next week, the substrate and wood. then to plants  8)


----------



## flygja

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

I almost choked when I read this...



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> I do though, tend to be lazy with the way in which I set my tanks up. hose everywhere, nothing put away, cloths pegs to hold backgrounds etc.....



Gosh, my work looks worse than yours even when I'm attempting to be clean and tidy   

Brilliant idea with using the HDTV to scape with. I too end up doing everything up and filling it up and the realising... darned, I've goofed up here and there! Maybe you should shoot some HD Video with it and post it on your blog as an instructional video


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> I almost choked when I read this...



 its true mate!

when I was in my band playing days, my other nick name, apart from 'saintly' was....'leads'   

when I set up my amps and stuff, I had cables every where! I played Montreux Jazz Festival in Switzerland, and in sound check, the sound guy did say he would have no part in helping me setup! ....'this man is too untidy!'  he muttered.



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Maybe you should shoot some HD Video with it and post it on your blog as an instructional video



tis a great idea. There's many vids i'd like to do actually. I've just discovered the best codec to work with in vimeo to, to give me better looking vids


----------



## Jase

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Mark, are you feeling unwell? No update for 5 days


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> Mark, are you feeling unwell? No update for 5 days



I've been waiting for 4 pieces of wood. they've finally arrived  8) 





now for some scaping


----------



## ashpitt

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

YeeeHaaawwww!!! finally. Been waiting patiently.   
 Im seeing "Savannah Dreaming" big scale


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				ashpitt said:
			
		

> Im seeing "Savannah Dreaming" big scale



quite possibly


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

so, on we go! 

savannah dreaming could be in the making here, a scape i never ended up planting, but it could come to life.

here's the base of the scape. mound style to some degree.


----------



## AdAndrews

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Very nice wood, and a crackin mound  

do you always do it like this, create a rock mound and then add the wood, i had never thought of doing it.


----------



## Jase

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Loving that rockwork already. The wood is class.


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Bah, forget the wood. 18 pots of hc, a couple of weeks - scape done!


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Nice rock work mate.

The wood looks awesome too - real gnarly.  Does it sink right away?

All the best with the process!  I look forward to another saintly special.  

I'm going to run a book on how long you keep this running for!


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Put me down for 12-16 weeks


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

This will be fantastic Mark.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> do you always do it like this, create a rock mound and then add the wood, i had never thought of doing it.



The few wood scapes i've done, i've done like this Ad. seems the logical way to me   Also with gumis, i work from the front to the back. placing the main stone last   



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> Loving that rockwork already. The wood is class.



tis nice wood mate.



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Bah, forget the wood. 18 pots of hc, a couple of weeks - scape done!



crossed my mind bud   ...straight up! could have it done in 8 weeks 



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Nice rock work mate.



Thanks mate, my fave hardscape material.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Does it sink right away?



no mate, rather floaty actually. nothing a rock wont cure though   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I'm going to run a book on how long you keep this running for!





			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Put me down for 12-16 weeks



awww, guys   ....we could split the winnings?   

The wood is very nice indeed, but i don't want to put it just because i can. 

This image maybe what i go with and it may not. There's so many variations possible it's so hard to choose. This IMO is safe.





Planting though, could change things 10 fold...10 fold?.....danger mouse anyone? ahhh sorry, penfold  8)


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*





Changed my mind, that's sick! Go with it


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Changed my mind, that's sick! Go with it



 

still might go with HC though in the front.

i've added a few pieces with spring the foreground, and the only plants i have to show the kind of thing i'm thinking about.  maybe 3 patches of this stuff. crypts sparingly and the infamous....stem plant!

oh, moss...plenty of.





I find that when i work at speed, things work out better. maybe an hour and a half, even less and i'm done.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

As much as I liked the first wood placement, I was thinking it needed something comming forwards, but I bit my lip as I knew if anyone is gonna see that it'll be yourself!   I think the extra wood "completes" it, although the new bit on the left sorta bothers me a bit.  I think it's how it seems to drop into the foreground substrate.

Cracking stuff   Are you using your HD setup to check what it all looks like, like you were discussing earlier in the thread?


----------



## Jase

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> As much as I liked the first wood placement, I was thinking it needed something comming forwards,



Now you've pointed it out, I agree it looks much better, fuller even, with the extra wood   



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> although the new bit on the left sorta bothers me a bit.  I think it's how it seems to drop into the foreground substrate.



The bit on the right is the distraction for me


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

I think the new wood gives it much more depth and dimension


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Do you get funny looks from the boys on site when you tell them you spent all night playing with your wood?


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Do you get funny looks from the boys on site when you tell them you spent all night playing with your wood?



And your rocks!


----------



## Jase

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> JamesM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get funny looks from the boys on site when you tell them you spent all night playing with your wood?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your rocks!
Click to expand...


Whilst photographing it


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

that stray piece of wood is the wrong way around, and it fell over!   ...that's my excuse at least.

good job i've got you guys   thanks.

Thnaks to Devin too. sorry man, i missed your reply   



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> Are you using your HD setup to check what it all looks like, like you were discussing earlier in the thread?



yep. I took all of 3 images to get to this...the ones you see. usually I'd take way more. I've placed rocks in ways i wouldnt of usually.

doh! I forgot to press record!


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Tremendous rockwork Mark, and the wood aint half bad either - cracking pieces you got there    For me I think the outer left and right bits dont sit quite right yet, but i know you'll move it all around by this time tomorrow anyway, in fact youve probably done it already    

It'd be cool to see an "in situ" lounge shot with the set up, and the telly too.

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> It'd be cool to see an "in situ" lounge shot with the set up, and the telly too.



I went to do that Tony, take a pic of the tank with the tank on TV, then realised with camera in hand...it's not possible   i need to cameras! 

not unless you want to watch emmerdale again?....  

a little tweak here and there, and i'll be getting the plant list together. I'm going to live with some wood placment, as i'm tryiong to think beyond the dry scape part. 

I've seen the odd amano scape (dry) with some real strange placements, then in 5 months, you see what was in his head.   

ultimately, it may not work, but we live and learn.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Amazing rock work Mark and those pieces of wood are amazing too  Looking forward to this one thats for sure


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

man! that wood is stuff you dream about, and the rock base is first class  

if i had they money i would love to get some hardscape like this.

can wait to see it planted. i was just thinking about this today


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Hi Marc,

nice Hardscape. Is this wood from Manzanita.com ?
I have asked several shops in Germany if they could offer me some - but no chance    have to place an order my self from the US.
Looking forward for more pics, maybe you can record the planting and upload to vimeo?
I enjoyed watching George Farmer setting up a tank, you know the video I mean?


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Changed my mind, that's sick! Go with it



Mark, this is beauty. May would keep the way it is now just would hide the equipment.   The best piece of nature 
Really like the composition and with a nice selection of plants this tank will rock. 

Damn i need to redo mine!   

you know what? when you're not posting for a few days i start to miss it. but after 3 days not posting makes me thinking i need to worry... as a new shocking stuff will be up there soon   i love this feeling


----------



## Stu Worrall

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

dammit that looks cool!  really like that rockwork as well. as jamesm said you could bang in some hc and make a near instant gumi with it!


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Nice work Mark, the rockwork is the business and the wood adds some much needed height, really nice.


----------



## paul.in.kendal

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Lovely, lovely, lovely.  Can you remind us what the tank dimensions are, Mark?


----------



## tel

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Very interesting read Mark, and kudos on the live view technique an extremely clever idea. 
The closing of one eye mentioned earlier. Not sure of the validity, but I was always told that as we see three dimensional, closing one eye flattens the perspective, thereby giving an indication as to what the camera sees or is seeing. To how much of or what degree though I can't be certain.

Look forward to seeing how your scape develops.

cheers


----------



## tko187

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Savvanah Dreaming.......yeah buddy!! Cant wait.........keep throwing them pics up!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Cheers guys.



			
				tko187 said:
			
		

> Savvanah Dreaming.......yeah buddy!! Cant wait.........keep throwing them pics up!



i'll try my best to.   



			
				tel said:
			
		

> Very interesting read Mark, and kudos on the live view technique an extremely clever idea.



cheers mate. it's certainly help train my eye to eventually see what a camera may see, but without the camera. TBH, it's not a habit a want to solely rely on.



			
				paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> Can you remind us what the tank dimensions are, Mark?



of course mate, it's a 120 x 45 x 45.   



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Nice work Mark, the rockwork is the business and the wood adds some much needed height, really nice.



thanks bud.



			
				stuworrall said:
			
		

> ammit that looks cool! really like that rockwork as well. as jamesm said you could bang in some hc and make a near instant gumi with it!



next scape stu....in 3 months time   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> you know what? when you're not posting for a few days i start to miss it. but after 3 days not posting makes me thinking i need to worry... as a new shocking stuff will be up there soon  i love this feeling



Viktor my friend, it's guys like you that bring happiness to people even from a far away land. Thank you   



			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> I enjoyed watching George Farmer setting up a tank, you know the video I mean?



i know the one mate. I do plan on recording the planting. I've even considered ripping the hardscape down and recording the re build.



			
				samc said:
			
		

> man! that wood is stuff you dream about, and the rock base is first class
> 
> if i had they money i would love to get some hardscape like this.



you know where to come   



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Amazing rock work Mark and those pieces of wood are amazing too  Looking forward to this one thats for sure



Thanks paulo.   

The next for me is to, reconsider my plant train of thought. After a conversation with james today, he helped me open my eyes a little to the possibilities of trying new plants but keeping the NA theme.

After all my middle name, if I'm not careful will be 'rotala'


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> After all my middle name, if I'm not careful will be 'rotala'


Or riccia!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Or riccia!



 cheeky monkey!


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 120cm latest scape*

Love it, Mark, The rock work is amazing. I can't help but think you got even better wood than me though. 
What are you thinking regarding planting? I really think the bigger anubias would finish the scape perfectly.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Love it, Mark, The rock work is amazing.



cheers mate   

Also the title has been changed.


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Savannah Dreaming sounds like there'll be a sandy foreground ... what are your plans mate?

Fully planted foreground is more tropical forest like ..


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> Savannah Dreaming sounds like there'll be a sandy foreground ... what are your plans mate?
> 
> Fully planted foreground is more tropical forest like ..



true, and i was tempted to change the name, but the 'dreaming' part could mean a sandy foreground that dreams of something else   ...like plants. Theres always a twist in names. 

miracle mire was my fave name. mire, being something rancid, then receiving a miracle....of plants. 

plants so far...

liliaopsis
crypt bullosa
crypto wendetti
tenellus
stems, several varieties including hygrophila (red) ....not rotala 

microsorum sp. narrow
anubis bonsai
bolbiotis
moss
c helferi

a few more maybe.


----------



## peti44

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

I often read the forum, but I don't often write here. Any time I look at journals topic, I always see your beautiful tanks. It seems to be an other one of them, and I'm really looking forward to seeing it.
Good luck!   
Peter


----------



## flygja

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

*heaps more praise on top of the existing mountain of praise*

That is seriously sweet looking! That rock base is so natural looking. I'd half expect falcons to be chasing rabbits on the plains!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				peti44 said:
			
		

> I often read the forum, but I don't often write here. Any time I look at journals topic, I always see your beautiful tanks. It seems to be an other one of them, and I'm really looking forward to seeing it.
> Good luck!
> Peter



many thanks peter, i hope i can maintain the look after planting.   



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> That is seriously sweet looking! That rock base is so natural looking. I'd half expect falcons to be chasing rabbits on the plains!



The rock base at the moment, is causing me a headache or 2. reason being, i'm unsure what to plant their.  :? 

The obvious one without losing the rocks, is HC but then I'm not up for all the trimming. That said, I'd like a carpet similar to what I had in my LFS display. (thanks to George for tips)

The low level of up keep that i wanted, is slowly going out of the window. stems, HC foreground etc....But this is what i relish secretly.  8)


----------



## Piece-of-fish

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Wow, that looks so amazing.
Would you mind telling where did you get that wood from?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				Piece-of-fish said:
			
		

> Wow, that looks so amazing.
> Would you mind telling where did you get that wood from?



thanks mate, i've sent a pm


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

it would be such a shame to loose the rocks mate   i would be very tempted to go for this style 

http://adana.hk/ephotoimg/M05.jpg

simple but very effective. but you wont get your fix of stems


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

great tank sam. believe me, i've looked at nearly every amano image available. my aquajournals are getting taty now.  

with the above image, the rocks would be lost to some degree, but that was what i was thinking about from the start. actually, your tank inspired me to some degree mate. A tank that hasn't got the praise it deserves IMO


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> believe me, i've looked at nearly every amano image available. my aquajournals are getting taty now.



i was like that when rescaping mine, dont you love it when you find a new one  



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> actually, your tank inspired me to some degree mate. A tank that hasn't got the praise it deserves IMO



thanks very much mate  im glad i could inspire you some. i have been inspired by your tanks for the last few years


----------



## nry

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

What rock have you used in this layout?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				nry said:
			
		

> What rock have you used in this layout?



PM sent


----------



## flygja

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

I have a feeling that a low maintenance scape is gonna bore you... which you will rescape in under 2 months


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> I have a feeling that a low maintenance scape is gonna bore you... which you will rescape in under 2 months


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> have a feeling that a low maintenance scape is gonna bore you... which you will rescape in under 2 months



true, and the planting scheme has been a real pain to decide. not sure in which way to take it. 

I'm close to the final choice.

HC
liliaeopsis
tenellus
e acicularis
microsorum 'narrow'
m umbrosum
crypt bullosa
crypt undulatus
moss 'java'
vallis nana

This may change in the next 12 hours.  once sorted I'll be planting next week. 8) 

the wood has changed slightly, so I can emphasise the 'focal point'

playing around with what moss I had and 'narrow' leaved fern, I'm real optimistic about the out come.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Plant list as follows

HC
E. Tenellus
Lilaeopsis
Java moss on stones
Rotala rotundifolia    grown in a different way   
M Umbrosum
Vallis Nana bunch
crypt bullosa
crypt petchii
Bolbitus
crypt nevellii
microsorum 'narrow'
undultas green


----------



## FishBeast

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Look forward to it


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				FishBeast said:
			
		

> Look forward to it


thanks fish beast. the onslaught has begun. I've tied my moss stones, prepared my fern, acquired some additional crypts.

next week the plants arrive so to more enjoyable work


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

sunk my wood....in water!

tied moss to wood   

drunk too much wine


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> sunk my wood....in water!
> 
> tied moss to wood
> 
> drunk too much wine


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Another plant which will be making it's way into the setup.

A new for me.


bolbitis.


----------



## Jase

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Bolbitus is quickly overtaking Crypt moehlmannii as my favourite plant. It's growing like a week in my 125l. 

Are you sure about using the Rotala?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> Are you sure about using the Rotala?



yes, but I'm doing something rather different with it. All will become clear later   

Jamesm will vouch for my plan


----------



## Jase

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Consider me intrigued


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> Consider me intrigued


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

_Bolbitis_ is a cool plant for sure.

It makes a nice riparium subject for a roomy tank. The emersed-form leaves grow quite large and develop a shape distinct from that of the underwater leaves.


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

bolbitis looks great when its been in a tank for a while. it has that layered look. i spoke to luiz a while back about his. if you can remember that awesome tank? he said he allways cuts all the leaves off when planting. 

i have it in mine actually. it grew really quick to start with but has not changed in the slightest in months


----------



## chilled84

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> Another plant which will be making it's way into the setup.
> 
> A new for me.
> 
> 
> bolbitis.


I love this plant, I going to introduce this to my tank sometie in the near future, Exspensive??


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Less than a fiver, Chilled


----------



## chilled84

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Less than a fiver, Chilled



Fantastic!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

I'm really looking forward to using this plant. I've always loved it in amano's tanks.

I'm just deciding where to place these ferns in the tank. I've just about sorted the foreground arrangement now.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Bolbititis is my favourite plant, I can second the cutting all but the growing "nub" off, it seems to take much better when you do that, you do have to wait a lot longer for it to kick in growing but the growth always seems better and less tatty. It loves flow and doesn't like super high levels of KNO3 which I found scorched it's leaves.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Never had much success with Bolbits  looking forward to your experiences with it and your tips


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Never had much success with Bolbits  looking forward to your experiences with it and your tips



well, the master, amano always trims leaves off. There seems to be a 50/50 on ukaps for people succeeding and not.

The load i've got on wood is immersed form I reckon, so I may just leave the leaves and see what happens.


----------



## flygja

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Looks as though you have the "mini" version?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Looks as though you have the "mini" version?



i'm not sure. It's an amazing specimen. i picked it up for Â£8.00 at me P@H branch. it was lodged away in the back of one of the fish display tanks.

time to see if i grow it now.


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> i'm not sure. It's an amazing specimen. i picked it up for Â£8.00 at me P@H branch. it was lodged away in the back of one of the fish display tanks.
> 
> time to see if i grow it now.



I've managed to get a few decent ferns and bolbitis in exactly this way.  I got a massive narrow java fern on bogwood, and a humongus bolbitus for Â£25.  Probably a good 8 pots worth from each specimen!  Needless to say the bogwood ended up in the garage


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

i love this plant. great capture Mark!   

In my large tank its root growth around my wood just like a snake. And gives so much leaf around this time. However i have problems with some leaf as it get dark. Maybe the tapwater or too much light i do not know.


----------



## flygja

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> However i have problems with some leaf as it get dark. Maybe the tapwater or too much light i do not know.



I have this problem too, and I think its related to exposure to air during water changes. Although its supposed to be able to grow out of the water, it seems like submersed ones have difficulty adapting.


----------



## Jase

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Isn't it just the older leaves that darken? That was my thoughts, just cut them off if you don't like them


----------



## Dave Spencer

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> i love this plant. great capture Mark!
> 
> In my large tank its root growth around my wood just like a snake. And gives so much leaf around this time. However i have problems with some leaf as it get dark. Maybe the tapwater or too much light i do not know.



I remember mine coiling around wood. The secret is to cut off the larger, older leaves. Although it is classed a slow grower, once it becomes established it can easily take over a tank and shade everything. The amount I took out of my 240l when I stripped it down was phenomenal.

Dave.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

i've now got to get my thinking cap on. The tenellus isn't going to feature in the tank.

I'm now trying to decide what to do with the huge gaps I'm going to encounter.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

i'm getting itchy fingers now waiting for the plants   my nano has been turned into a holding tank unfortunatley.

it's got a few pots of crypts in  :? 





The native stem i've put in though, has doubled in size. not sure if it's fully aquatic or semi. it was found at the side of a stream growing out of some moss. It would do good in a riparium


----------



## TBRO

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Hey Mark, I wonder if the emergent plant is the same as this one I found. Mine have grown much taller like yours, the jury thought it was probably Myosotis scorpioides or a similar species. 









I used to live in Lincoln, in Summer the canals are full of interesting plants, Hope it flowers for you, T

P.S I'm in the trimmers of bolbitis camp, the more brutal I am with mine the better it grows back.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

it looks awfully similar TBRO . TBO I didn't expect it to grow, just die. The next nano, I may arrange it so I can accommodate a few native plants.


----------



## NeilW

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Sill loving that nano Mark


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> Sill loving that nano Mark



thanks Neil.I might get another one, and run the 2 at mothers. both low tech.


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

is that bullosa in the nano? 

i have some in my emersed setup. i was thinking of using it in my next setup, but have no idea how it grows. do you?

did you ever find out what the little crypt was in the nano was too? it was a beauty. i have crpyts on the mind


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

no mate. it's a different species. i forget which one. thown the ticket   

i do have bullosa for the 120cm though. from my little experience with it, it remains quite small with bullated leaves. quite stunning actually.


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> from my little experience with it, it remains quite small with bullated leaves. quite stunning actually.



ahh cool. i have looked on google for ages. only information i found is that it can grow up 40cm   

good to know it grows small. is it smaller than the wendetii i have? ill look foward to seeing it grown in yours anyhow. and petchii. too many crypts, so little knowledge


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> ahh cool. i have looked on google for ages. only information i found is that it can grow up 40cm



i've also read this. i put it in a nano with no extra ferts etc. it stayed small. thats said, in a high tech set up it could grow big. I'm unsure where to place it in the 120. dilema!



			
				samc said:
			
		

> oo many crypts, so little knowledge



so true mate, so true. it's frying my head!


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Wow Mark this tank has developed so quickly and it looks wonderful. I like that wallpaper too. 



			
				saintly said:
			
		

>



I really wan to set up a proper nano someday--that's another item on my long "to do" list.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

directly after filling   





just need to wait 6 months now. Not everything went to plan mind you.  :?


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> Not everything went to plan mind you.  :?


What do you mean? Its looking good to me mate


----------



## Jase

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

5 out of 10


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> What do you mean?



this and that mate. 



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> 5 out of 10



as high as that   4 maybe.


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Looking good Bob 8)


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

looks good to me mate.

maybe its just you not liking freshly planted scapes


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> maybe its just you not liking freshly planted scapes
> looks good to me mate.
> 
> maybe its just you not liking freshly planted scapes



maybe   TBH i'm really happy after all the flapping around i did.

here's the tank filling.





and top down





and tomorrow, some better images, once the waters cleared. 

Sam, thanks for the HM. thats gone in


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

I've made a mess of myself


----------



## andyh

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Looks really good! 

Love that woodwork!

More pics!!!!!!!!


----------



## CeeJay

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Hi saintly

Simply awesome.
I love it


----------



## flygja

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Brilliant! I much prefer this hardscape arrangement than the dry one you showed us a few pages back.


----------



## tomsteer

Stunning scape! I'm completely in awe.

Now for the less fun part, waiting for it to florish.

A pleasure to read, thanks for posting.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

i want this scape mate! Ready to send mine as a replacement   

looks really good Mark. love the hardscape, and your solid plant selection too.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Lovely, Mark!  You should be happy with that - I certainly would be. 

Excellent hardscape selection and layout + effective plant choice + decent gear + good maintenance = potentially stunning aquascape.

It would have been interesting to see the_ E. tenellus_ you had planned but maybe it was a blessing in disguise not using it.

I really look forward to seeing this one mature.  Not only for the evolution of the aquascape in terms of growth and overall development, but I know the photography is going to be incredible.

Remind us all about the tank specs, fert schedule, water changes etc. etc., please.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Thanks guys.   

Man! I'm sold on in-line diffusers! first time using them, their amazing. The misting is incredible, and reaches every part of the tank! The HC is pearling it's ass off, the full length of the tank.

Thanks George viktor, tom, flygja, ceejay and andy, oh and that welsh dude in wales!    for your words.  



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Remind us all about the tank specs, fert schedule, water changes etc. etc., please.



sure dude.

tank, 120  x 45 x 45
1 X 150w MH (raised high)  with 1 x 54w t5 backlighting.(the difference is amazing)

co2 via in-line diffuser, with solenoid
5 x 10L columbo flora base substrate
1 x eheim filter (adding 1 x superfish)

W/C every other day for maybe 2 weeks. I'll gauge it.

ferts are bottled EI, dosed liberally, no easycarbo.This is new ground, as i'm not going the full EI route.

I'll post some more pics and info later.  

mark


----------



## Jase

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> ferts are bottled EI, dosed liberally, no easycarbo.This is new ground, as i'm not going the full EI route.



Tank looks smart, and although I'm unsure of the leggy, spare piece of Manzi on the right, I'm sure it'll look great once the plants have grown   

What do you mean 'not going the full EI route' ?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

The effects of back lighting.


----------



## Celestial

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Love it! Fantastic as I expected, and will look even better once it fills out!


----------



## tomsteer

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Inline co2 diffuser? Which one did you go with?

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				Celestial said:
			
		

> Love it! Fantastic as I expected, and will look even better once it fills out!



thanks mate   



			
				tomsteer said:
			
		

> nline co2 diffuser? Which one did you go with?



the boyou variety. it's pretty good. but there are other options to.

viewtopic.php?f=37&t=10684


----------



## peti44

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

It seems I have my new favourite tank.


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

you just keep doing great tanks.how i hate you   .
are you using a JBL lily outlet.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> you just keep doing great tanks.how i hate you  .



 cheers bud



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> are you using a JBL lily outlet.



mate, i'm using a wonderful thing from aquadistri. the liilly is plastic but gives a great ripple even when quite low. i love it! better than my glass one   



			
				peti44 said:
			
		

> It seems I have my new favourite tank.
> It seems I have my new favourite tank.



thanks my friend. I'm hoping all the crypts come through for me.


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

>



Looks wonderful as usual Mark!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> What do you mean 'not going the full EI route' ?



sorry mate, i didn't see this.  

Half the normal dosing. my lighting is not as intense as usual. and is quite high above the tank. I just don't need the high amounts. The nano has made me open my eyes slightly. I'm using a bottled EI product which really effective. 

mark


----------



## tel

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Fantastic looking scape Mark. 
The plant layout looks  great, look forward to seeing it in a few weeks, but with not the full EI and a higher light will that make it much of a slow grower?
Also a wee favour, I am interested to see how the flow works, water movement and the like, just for my own learning. So any chance of a couple of images showing this at all please.
cheers, tel


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

cheers tel. i'll put a vid together at some point. theres a few clips from planting too.


----------



## Paulus

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

looking great


----------



## Jase

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> Half the normal dosing. my lighting is not as intense as usual. and is quite high above the tank. I just don't need the high amounts. The nano has made me open my eyes slightly. I'm using a bottled EI product which really effective.
> 
> mark



Is that half *your* normal dosing or half the dosing as per NutriCalc for example? I'm back to square one with regards my ferts knowledge, I have another nano that I dose once a fortnight at best with one daily amount and the growth is great, but if I did that in my 125l or 28l then I'd have plants dying, algae everywhere


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

For anyone that can bare the load times, here's a short vid of the flow and co2.



some clips you'll see co2 going from left to right, that's where the co2 has come in from the left, hit the left side and travels to the right. co2 is in every corner of the tank. I'm also running 1 x korolia, which i raise at night for O2.

The HC pearls the full length of the tank, not just the bits in the middle.


----------



## tel

I will bare it when I get home from work as i can only iPhone at the min. thanks by the way


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				tel said:
			
		

> I will bare it when I get home from work as i can only iPhone at the min. thanks by the way



sounds daft, but remember to press play. it wont play just by clicking the link


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

thats very good flow around the tank mate. and i see what you mean about the co2. thats the nuts.

i might be temped to get an atomizer next tank


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> thats very good flow around the tank mate. and i see what you mean about the co2. thats the nuts.



I'm never going back to glass diffuser...ever!


----------



## B7fec

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Great vid! I see what you mean by the inline diffuser doing a great job for you! WOW!


----------



## nry

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Looking good!  I think what I love from the larger tanks is the bigger plant type count 

I have the Boyu inline diffuser too - works very well so far as I can tell, I get a superb mist of bubbles from the lily pipe.  For the price it does an excellent job!


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Brilliant as always. The planting doesn't seem as dense as usual is that with going low tech or am is it a result of a different way of planting? 
I really like the scape, the woods brilliant, rock work fantastic and a really nice spread of plants. I'll be interested to see how it grows out with the soft warmer hue's from the R. rotundifolia.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				nry said:
			
		

> I have the Boyu inline diffuser too - works very well so far as I can tell, I get a superb mist of bubbles from the lily pipe. For the price it does an excellent job!



so true. JamesM pointed me towards it, i bought it, and it sat in my cupbaord for months! doh!



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> The planting doesn't seem as dense as usual is that with going low tech or am is it a result of a different way of planting?



not as dense as usual, but the rear is hefty with stems.

r rotundifolia
umbrosum,
Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig'
HM
and vallis, which should fill the rear left and right.

The crypts, i hope should fill the mid left and right over time.

The HC has settled, still early, but looking promising.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

I've always liked the combo of H polysperma Rosanervig and R. rotundifolia, I've used it before in my very first tank and the colour playing of each of the plants is brilliant, they really conjured up images of cherry blossom and spring when they show their colours. Hp Rosanervig I found to take on a subtler, more pastelle shade than it's blood red that it often comes on but that could be a response to my dosing/light.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

now the waters cleared, you can see its relativity dense regards to planting.








			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I've always liked the combo of H polysperma Rosanervig and R. rotundifolia,



its a first for me mate, but i'm excited   

Hygrophila was the first ever plant i put in a tank. thankfully, it grew. if it'd been any other plant, and died i don't think I'd be going today.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

looks really good Mark.   

On the diffuser isn't this too much of a mist in the tank? i mean is this distract the eyes or it's not visible that much?
i would like to give it a try but i would not like to see a big mist cloud in the tank.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Very cool video, Mark! 

I'm sold on the Boyu reactor!  Looks fantastic, especially combined with decent water circulation.  My only minior niggle is the visible CO2 bubbles everywhere that spoil photography to an extent, but the trade-off is the evidence that CO2 is getting all over nicely.    

Do they restrict flow at all, do you think?  I really notice a difference between my two filters; one with the Hydor external heater fitted, and one without.  It's very apparent when I drop the waterline whilst performing water changes.

Regarding the 'scape I think the pink hygro is an interesting addition and one I have recently considered myself.  You'll be pruning it regularly to keep it in the desired form, and some aerial roots may form, but I'm sure it'll be worth it.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> On the diffuser isn't this too much of a mist in the tank? i mean is this distract the eyes or it's not visible that much?



no, viktor. Its actually less visiblbe than a glass diffuser. when viewing at 'normal' distance, you cant see them that much   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Very cool video, Mark!



cheers bud!



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> My only minior niggle is the visible CO2 bubbles everywhere that spoil photography to an extent, but the trade-off is the evidence that CO2 is getting all over nicely.



For image taking, my practise is to switch off co2, minimise flow too. i've noticed, after night time addition og O2, water is always clearer in the morning, so i may start to take images in the mornings.   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Do they restrict flow at all, do you think?



not that much if I'm honest. With the koralia by it's side, there's plenty of flow.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> You'll be pruning it regularly to keep it in the desired form, and some aerial roots may form, but I'm sure it'll be worth it.



This did cross my mind. I've added just one bunch so it does not over take everything else. it'll be trimmed just below the 'wood/bolbitis' line, so you shouldn't see too much in the way of roots.   ...i hope

I've added, at planting stage, a few stems of a plant i found in a stream. It's also looking nice. similar to HM but with smaller rounded leaves. The 'roatal green UK variety is looking good too.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Here's where i've got a few 'UK stems' from. Just several cuttings.

This lane is alive with water life. Even the unused tracter lines are full of life...frog spawn, aquatic and semi aquatic plants.





Heres the stem, like HM





and here's the same plant in a tractor rut.it looks like duck weed, but is in fact a stem plant


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

can i just add. if people do decide to go routing for plants etc, just be careful not to disturb too much wildlife, and take just a few stems. We don't want to butcher our natural world.


----------



## flygja

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Wow... how did you pan around so smoothly? That inline reactor is really nice by the way, I'd be interested in seeing whether its performance degrades over time and how easy is it to clean. Keep us updated!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Wow... how did you pan around so smoothly?



with great difficulty flygja. my tripod isn't the best   



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in seeing whether its performance degrades over time and how easy is it to clean. Keep us updated!



me too. I may just get the other branded diffuser to try, and if one gets dirty i can swap whilst cleaning the other.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

A little bit of info. i've swapped my ADA MH for my arcadia luminaire. The NAMH 150w lamp is horrid. way to yellow for my liking. The NAG green, i bet is nice.

i've switched to my 54wt osram 8800. much nicer.

here's the difference. Much fresher. Greens are vibrant.





here's the stem i got from a stream.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

A small update.

HC always makes me nervous in the first week, but this stuff has settled in a treat. (wipes brow) at eye level it looks like riccia with the amount of pearling.

I really cant emphasise enough how good inline diffusers are. Every plant in the tank, is pearling. and starts at about 1 hour in from lights on.

the bolbitis is losing it's leaves but new ones are showing readily.

I'm wondering whether to put some hydrocotle in?....


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

This setup is looking great Mark! 

You sure can handle a camera well. Who would have imagined a tractor rut looking so beautiful?



			
				saintly said:
			
		

>


----------



## tomsteer

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Awesome video, tank looks great and the inline difuser is great.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				tomsteer said:
			
		

> Awesome video, tank looks great and the inline difuser is great.



cheers bud



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> Who would have imagined a tractor rut looking so beautiful?



These woods are really special to me now. I look at the place in a different way, looking deeper than just the trees   

Here's a couple of shots of the rear stems.not visible from the front, but in time they'll peer over the top. 

This is the stem i took from a local river, which resembles rotala sp. green. It's absolutely loving the conditions. hence the pearling.





you can just see at the bottom of the pic, the other stem found. plus rotala rotundifolia.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Trimming time. The bolbitis was looking unhealthy, or at least the old leaves were. I've trimmed off bad leaves, and surprisingly there's a tone of new stuff underneath the old.

Thanks to jamesm for the advice.   

before...





after





just need it to grow back now....now damn it!


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Believe me, you can hack bolbitis back to no leaves and it will come back with avengeance!


----------



## Jase

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Bloody hell, that's a bit mean to the Bolbitis   It'll come back massive after that though, just gotta be brutal with it in my experience


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

thanks for the reassurance guys. i do recall Steve trimming his bolbitis quite heavy.   

i'll sit back and wait a while....so that means, i cant rescape any time soon?


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> i do recall Steve trimming his bolbitis quite heavy.



Before:






After:


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

where's the after the after shot


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

so should i take every leaf off it?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

another question steve, if you wouldn't mind,   where do the new leaves grow back from? from the place they were cut off?


----------



## Steve Smith

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

No, they tend to just form along the rhizome.  I can't say I noticed them growing back from the same place as I cut them.  If the leaves you've uncovered look good, I wouldn't bother.  It looks quite bushy already!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				SteveUK said:
			
		

> No, they tend to just form along the rhizome. I can't say I noticed them growing back from the same place as I cut them. If the leaves you've uncovered look good, I wouldn't bother. It looks quite bushy already



thanks steve.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

After nearly a week, the HC is only just showing signs of 'crawling' i think it's gone through a settling in process, but now is beginning to creep. 

I'm determined not to up the light intensity


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

go on,you know you want more light   .
wish i could grow HC.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> go on,you know you want more light  .



 tempting mate.


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

i like the bulb colour you now have. i am woundering if i should change mine.

you know you want 2 150w halides


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i like the bulb colour you now have. i am woundering if i should change mine.
> 
> you know you want 2 150w halides


I'm thinking of going that way too bud


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i like the bulb colour you now have.



it is nice mate.


----------



## FishBeast

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Looks good mate. Great to see your HC is settling in.


----------



## nry

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Which crypt is that to the bottom right of the last image?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				FishBeast said:
			
		

> Looks good mate. Great to see your HC is settling in.



thanks mate.



			
				nry said:
			
		

> Which crypt is that to the bottom right of the last image?



A melting one, just like all the others. At least it'll save me a job later. It's wendtii. All of the crypts in the tank are showing new leaves.

The bolbitis is doing good now, with many new shoots.


----------



## nry

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Looked smaller than a wendtii   Must be the size of the tank!


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Nice to see a large tank again great job you have done too


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Nice to see a large tank again great job you have done too



cheers mate. 

i've added 6 ottos and 12 amano shrimp.


----------



## Jase

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> cheers mate.
> 
> i've added 6 ottos and 12 amano shrimp.



I don't believe you, need pics


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> I don't believe you, need pics



honest, I did buy some   

TBH, to get the camera out, set everything up, edit, down size, upload to PB, submit to forum is quite time consuming. 

i'm holding back on images for a while, for more of an impact. you don't really want to see day by day accounts  8)


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

These are not the droids your looking for, I mean these are not the photos you're looking for, huh mark? 

I'm sure it's doing really well, have you found the bolbitis is responding better with the inlets shifted position? I've found that all of my ferns have responded much better with flow under the leaf rather than over.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> have you found the bolbitis is responding better with the inlets shifted position?



The bolbitis is on fire mate. as well as the immersed form i put in, the above water state version from the farm, is also transforming. new leaves etc. Its a gorgeous little plant.

Flow wise, i've got a ton of it so it maybe helping. there's a korolia no. 2 and 3 plus the filter.



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> These are not the droids your looking for, I mean these are not the photos you're looking for, huh mark?



i'm not with you mate...


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Star wars joke, it's from when ben kenobi has r2d2 and luke in the landspeeder and he tricks the stromtroopers... Never mind. 

Yeah, It really is a great plant, it's strange that I've had it do amazing and then struggle, I'd be inclined to say it's something in the water but I dunno, I know it doesn't like high levels of kno3, I dosed my ei mix onto some of the leaves then watched as  over 3 days the same leaves were all totally black.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Star wars joke, it's from when ben kenobi has r2d2 and luke in the landspeeder and he tricks the stromtroopers... Never mind.



 my humours bottled up at the moment, and put in a cupboard somewhere.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

I would accept "I'm not really a star wars fan" but then serious questions would have to be asked and the police notified that you're in the area at large. 

Oh btw, I've got a scaping challenge for you, do you reckon you could make a scape from curly willow? I've got a tonne of the stuff and it strikes me as perfect for nanos.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Oh btw, I've got a scaping challenge for you, do you reckon you could make a scape from curly willow?



what's that then mate?....challenge is my middle name!....or is it that my life is just one big challenge?


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Basically this stuff, but without the tat hanging from it. 






I wouldn't sat it's that bad! You're exceptional at your hobby, thats plenty.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Thats wonderful stuff! They use manzi wood in the same manner....jewellery trees etc, and sell it for Â£200!   

so that would mean, i've got pieces worth 300 and sell it for Â£15!


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Yeah I know, I had some years back that I was given by a florist because it was the last bit, they were asking Â£30 for it back then, it's mental. 

Yeah I really like it too, I imagine it amongst a moss and hairgrass carpet. Nice stuff, readily found too.


----------



## rawr

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

This has to be your best hardscaping yet by far. I can see this evolving into something to really be proud of.


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Looking very nice mark,is that the columbo florabase soil ? it looks a very nice grain size,
nice setup as usual and great pics.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> is that the columbo florabase soil ? it looks a very nice grain size,



it is john. The grain size is the same as oli knott fine. Thanks mate.



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> This has to be your best hardscaping yet by far. I can see this evolving into something to really be proud of.



Thanks Thomas. I'm happy with it for sure. over coming diatoms at the mo, hence the ottos...which have gone to town on the stuff. 50% W/C everyday, is helping too.

so a little over a week, and all is good.

 i've cut back the old liliaeopsis leaves after seeing new growth. Old crypts melted, even with exceptional co2 and distribution. These are recovering now. The vallis nana, is only just showing signs of new growth.

 HC, is getting adventurous too.I'm not ready for trimming this just yet.


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> HC, is getting adventurous too.I'm not ready for trimming this just yet.


hi mark,
when do you give your HC its first trim.any tell tale signs you look for.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> when do you give your HC its first trim.any tell tale signs you look for.



for me nelson, the horizontal growth is what we want. The stuff that roots. when it's rooted, then trim it. but i reckon, if it's growing bushy an not yet established, I'd leave it.

once it has settled in properly, you can do just about anything to it. same with HM, umbrosum. the small leaved stems varieties. There actually really tough plants to get settled in.


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

thanks mark.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

wow this looks awesome Mark! can not wait to see this a few weeks later.    
The wood look really special. i love it. as i see this also getting different color bit darker than it was. one of my fav tank now.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> thanks mark.



no worries mate   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> wow this looks awesome Mark! can not wait to see this a few weeks later.
> The wood look really special. i love it. as i see this also getting different color bit darker than it was. one of my fav tank now.



Thanks viktor. Yes the wood does go slightly darker. was the same in my nano. I'm glad I didn't cover it in moss now, so it should stand out against the stems in a couple of months time.

After just 24 hours of adding ottos and shrimp, the whole tank is 90% spotless this morning. They've done such an amazing job, over night.

this was yesterday morning. The rocks were suffering a little.





and this morning( I didn't clean them, because I'm too lazy)









the back and side glass, is also clean. long live ottos I say.

I can now concentrate on getting the best from the plants, instead of worrying about algae.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Looking good mate.

What's the lighting set-up?

Gotta love otos!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Gotta love otos!



they rule mate. for diatoms at least.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> What's the lighting set-up?



George, currently just 2 x 54wt5s osram 8800. I may follow you a little on a 'midday' burst of all 4 to really hammer the HC.

currently on 7 hours daily.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> George, currently just 2 x 54wt5s osram 8800. I may follow you a little on a 'midday' burst of all 4 to really hammer the HC.
> 
> currently on 7 hours daily.


Cool.  Did you decide against the MH then?  Or am I getting confused (easily done)?   

The midday burst worked well for my glosso.

I just did it for 7 days, with a 4hr burst in the middle of an 8hr photoperiod.  Now I'm back to just 2 x T5 for 8hrs and the glosso is maintaining compactness.  I am pruning it weekly to maintain a nice shape so it doesn't get too thick.  

I would certainly consider doing something similar if you're not entirely confident about the HC's growth pattern/rate.

If you're keen to get a faster coverage I would also consider pruning off a few HC plants from your clumps and re-planting in-between.

Otherwise just be patient and let it do its thing without too much intervention...  It's your call, of course.

I think one of the biggest challenges at this level of aquascaping is figuring out maintenance practices to try and tie-in all the plants' form through appropriate pruning etc. to get them all to complete the invisioned picture simulataneously.  This is particularly appropriate if you're entering contests and/or are keen on the photography aspects.

So whether you want to have the HC carpet complete before or after the stem growth, or to tie-in with the crypts etc. etc.  I'm sure you understand what I'm saying.... 

Personally I quite like maintaining a lawn, so am happy to do this regularly until the other plants have 'caught-up', in particular the slowest species like crypts, ferns, Anubias and moss.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Did you decide against the MH then? Or am I getting confused (easily done)?



It had to go, for 2 reasons. the spread was no where near enough for the full 120cm, causing a 'hot spot' in the first 90cm or so (from middle outwards) second, I didn't like the colour rendition of the lamp. I'd like to go the MH route, but at a later date.

Your absolutely right mate, with the whole maintenance thing. this will be, by far, the biggest challenge. The LFS display had a HC carpet for 6 months and looked as flat as pancake in the end. I'll just trim, trim, and trim some more, knowing it's got, to some degree, a longish life span

The stems, are the easy part, in terms of the 'overall' look, that said, there's 1 clump of UK stems, which I just don't know how they'll look in the overall picture   

Fully understood sensei


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Me, not take pictures?   who am i trying to kid.

The first shot is the sign i look for before trimming liliaeopsis.You can see the runner close to glass.

The light stand isnt bent, it's the camera lens.






Looking down the tank...





And a comparison of HC over a few days.


----------



## smik

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

Hi Mark,  
you are using two pieces koralia powerhead.
Their mark is 1 or other number?
What is their flow


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				smik said:
			
		

> Their mark is 1 or other number?



i'm using a number 2 rated @ 2300L/PH
and a number 3 rated @ 3200 L/PH

and an eheim rated @ 1500 L/PH

so totalling 7000 L/PH. extreme as it sounds, the flow is just right reaching even the parts of the tank directly underneath the outlets. Co2 distribution on this tank is spot on.


----------



## smik

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> so totalling 7000 L/PH.



Would be many people in the Czech Republic consider a this flow is the madness   
I donÂ´t. 
They thinks I am crazy   
I used in my 495 l tank:
Eheim 2217 rated 1000L/Ph
Eheim 2075 rated 1300L/Ph
Eheim Compact 1000+ rated 1000L/Ph
Koralia 2 rated 2300L/pH (presently OFF) I am afraid turn on
Thank you for answer


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

I really like that shot of the oto, and the one looking down the length of the tank.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> I really like that shot of the oto, and the one looking down the length of the tank.



thanks mate



			
				smik said:
			
		

> Would be many people in the Czech Republic consider a this flow is the madness
> I donÂ´t.



it's not mad. korolias work in a different way, sucking water in from the whole circumference and then jetting it back into the water, not just from the front, but from the back slightly too.

of a night, I raise both heads so there's major water disturbance for o2 injection. I'll have to do a video to show you.

The water always sparkles in the morning, and the surface is like a mirror.


----------



## Paulus

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

very nice looking photos 

what substrate are you using?


----------



## smik

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> I'll have to do a video to show you.



I'm looking forward to your video.


----------



## FishBeast

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*

love it. All of it. With such a large turnover of water have you had any trouble keeping the HC planted? And how did you keep it down?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				FishBeast said:
			
		

> With such a large turnover of water have you had any trouble keeping the HC planted? And how did you keep it down?



i've got a video of the planting. if i get it edited, I'll pm you the link   

there's never a problem with HC uprooting if you plant it deep. The flow in this tank, isn't like a washing machine. it's rather gentle, but very consistent through out.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'*



			
				Paulus said:
			
		

> very nice looking photos
> 
> what substrate are you using?



Paulus, it's columbo flora base


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 2 weeks*

now that 2 weeks have passed, much of the above water state plants have just about changed. 95% of old leaves have either been trimmed or melted. 

The vallis nana is sprouting up from it's original planting position. The HC has gone through a longish transition, but now shows the signs of being 'settled in'. 

You can notice to the right, where it doesn't get enough light and has failed. this will have to go, or be re planted with trimmings from this tank.

The stems have done what's expected and should be due a trim next week.

here's how it is at the moment, many months of nurturing is needed.


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 2 weeks*

That's looking great Mark. I have been waiting to see it with the plants a little more settled in.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 2 weeks*

Cheers Devin. I'm really excited now, with much work ahead.  

Fish choice is next on my list, but unlike before, I wont be adding fish too soon.

I want a few varieties of fish in this tank, which centre around a shoal of tetras 

I think one more week, now that the HC is crawling, I'll be trimming it along with the stems.


----------



## nry

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 2 weeks*

Really growing in well!  Plant/hardscape shape is really nice.

How do you find surface scum with the lily pipe so low down?  I have mine breaking the surface a little which tends to keep it at bay, however I appreciate that this also wastes some of the CO2 I'm pumping in


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 2 weeks*



			
				nry said:
			
		

> Really growing in well! Plant/hardscape shape is really nice.



thanks mate



			
				nry said:
			
		

> How do you find surface scum with the lily pipe so low down?



only a tiny bit in the day. Co2 seems to induce it.

 The powerheads turn the water over near the surface though. evening times, there's intense O2 addition so the waters crystal in 5 minutes. As the whole tank begins to stabilise, surface scum does disappear.


----------



## Anonymous

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 2 weeks*

Hi, Love the clean look of your scape, yet still heavily planted.



> nry wrote:How do you find surface scum with the lily pipe so low down?
> 
> 
> 
> only a tiny bit in the day. Co2 seems to induce it.
> 
> The powerheads turn the water over near the surface though. evening times, there's intense O2 addition so the waters crystal in 5 minutes. As the whole tank begins to stabilise, surface scum does disappear.



Thats a very interesting comment, have been experiencing the same lately since I added extra flow to my tank. I always thought that a mild surface film (of bubbles only) was an indication of something lacking. But clearly thats not always the case.
Thanks, I enjoy catching updates of your journal.
bel


----------



## FishBeast

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 2 weeks*

It looks amazing. I can't beleive how fast your plants are growing. Especially the HC, a credit to your experience in this artform.


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 2 weeks*

That is looking great Mark, it has filled in really well around the base of the wood which I was unsure about at the start but I kept my mouth shut because I knew you would have planned it out well


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 2 weeks*





Lovely progress, Mark.

I think this is going to be your best so far.



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> many months of nurturing is needed.


I give you three max. before you itchy green fingers and tear it down!


----------



## JamesM

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 2 weeks*

Â£5 on four months and 18 days


----------



## TBRO

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 2 weeks*

Looking great, I like the stems swaying in the current, wonder if you can set the korelias to "wave pulse"   

Any chance of another close up of the native stem, that could be a real find! Tom


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 2 weeks*



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> Any chance of another close up of the native stem, that could be a real find!



i'll get some pics up soon. TBH, I'm being a bit cautious on images due to IAPLC rules. :?  a year or so with no images?...mental



			
				JamesM said:
			
		

> Â£5 on four months and 18 days



up it to a tenner, and we'll split it   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I think this is going to be your best so far.



thanks mate. I'm pleased with it, but time will be the judge   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I give you three max. before you itchy green fingers and tear it down!



 Long haul, I'm in it for the long haul. or until the HC does my head in.

with just the 2 x 54w it's on go slow mode, but it's quite nice not watching certain things take over. I'm at about 98% underwater state  growth now and things are looking really green, instead of the yellowish of above water growth

Bolbitis is rather rampant, i thought it'd be slower than what it is.

3 SAE's are now in the livestock list.

so weve got 
3 x sae
12 shrimp
6 ottos

I've been eyeing up a few different types of fish today, and it's all rather overwhelming.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 2 weeks*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> That is looking great Mark, it has filled in really well around the base of the wood which I was unsure about at the start but I kept my mouth shut because I knew you would have planned it out well



Thanks mate.   



			
				FishBeast said:
			
		

> It looks amazing. I can't beleive how fast your plants are growing. Especially the HC, a credit to your experience in this artform.



thanks fishbeast   



			
				bcoldwine said:
			
		

> Thanks, I enjoy catching updates of your journal.



I appreciate that


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 2 weeks*

Ahhh sod IAPLC.   

I've changed the filter today, to test the Aquadistri series. Their pretty good  8) 

whilst I was at it, I put the black background on to try and show the plants off a little better. The black BG show more shape. The HM to the right is still low, but this will be trimmed to give an overall triangular look.

The rotala will be trimmed tomorrow and sent to pest control   

at 2 and a half weeks, I'm pretty happy.BTW the water level is low, due to the filter filling it's self.


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 2 weeks*

looking great mark  

iv been away all week and was looking foward to seeing the progress.


----------



## Maurits

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 2 weeks*

well done Mister.

Although I think ( personally ) that you need a little bit of red


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 2 weeks*



			
				Maurits said:
			
		

> well done Mister.
> 
> Although I think ( personally ) that you need a little bit of red



thanks maurits   The red shall come via the rotala after a few trims. 



			
				samc said:
			
		

> iv been away all week and was looking foward to seeing the progress.



glad to see you back   

I've had a trim this morning of the stems. HC can wait one more week i think.


----------



## Maurits

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 2 weeks*

you forgot the remove the floating wast ghe ghe ghe


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 2 weeks*



			
				Maurits said:
			
		

> ou forgot the remove the floating wast ghe ghe ghe



 ooops


----------



## chilled84

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 2 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> Ahhh sod IAPLC.
> 
> I've changed the filter today, to test the Aquadistri series. Their pretty good  8)
> 
> whilst I was at it, I put the black background on to try and show the plants off a little better. The black BG show more shape. The HM to the right is still low, but this will be trimmed to give an overall triangular look.
> 
> The rotala will be trimmed tomorrow and sent to pest control
> 
> at 2 and a half weeks, I'm pretty happy.BTW the water level is low, due to the filter filling it's self.



Once again, will you take at look at that rotala, Gods sake! Always grows like a beast for you. lol, I realy struggle with it!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  ISSUES!*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> Once again, will you take at look at that rotala, Gods sake! Always grows like a beast for you. lol, I realy struggle with it!



Next scape, i wont use any!   need to find a new fave stem

Currently, I'm having issues with lighting. You can see to the right i've got HC not doing a great deal. I need to move the power heads so light can get to it.  I hate moving stuff!


----------



## chilled84

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  ISSUES!*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> chilled84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once again, will you take at look at that rotala, Gods sake! Always grows like a beast for you. lol, I realy struggle with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next scape, i wont use any!   need to find a new fave stem
> 
> Currently, I'm having issues with lighting. You can see to the right i've got HC not doing a great deal. I need to move the power heads so light can get to it.  I hate moving stuff!
Click to expand...


I have same prob with light, on each end of tank i have dark spots, I think its my t8s.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  ISSUES!*

would shooting into a mirror, rule out the full tank shot rule for IAPLC? it's technically in incorrect image


----------



## tyrophagus

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  ISSUES!*

Thats an amazing tank Saintly.  I love the hardscaping.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  ISSUES!*



			
				tyrophagus said:
			
		

> hats an amazing tank Saintly. I love the hardscaping.



thanks mate   

22 day update. 

The vallis is now growing at the rear, although you cant see it yet. Still unsure about the front right corner. I need to do some shifting I think.

so this is how it's looking today. trimming scissors come out at the weekend for the HC.


DAY 22


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*

Looking good mate.

I love pruning lawns.  They look so fresh afterwards.


----------



## Krishs Bettas

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*

Saintly what ferts are you using and how WPG have you got?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Looking good mate.
> 
> I love pruning lawns. They look so fresh afterwards.



thanks George. I'll be quite brutal with it. now i've got good runners which have rooted, i feel confident in trimming it.

always an anxiety inducer though.



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> Saintly what ferts are you using and how WPG have you got?



currently just 2 x 54t5's but I'm adding 2 more to see if I can recover the right corner. I fear though, the whole tank will go into over drive.

ferts wise, it's just plain old EI.


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*

its filling out well mark.

by the way i tried you method with my nano. 11w of light, no co2, no ferts and its looking great


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*

cheers sam. 

Heres with the back lighting. this is reserved for when people come round....which never happens.

when in front of it in person, the effect is gorgeous.


----------



## chilled84

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> cheers sam.
> 
> Heres with the back lighting. this is reserved for when people come round....which never happens.
> 
> when in front of it in person, the effect is gorgeous.



I have been toying with backlighting myself for night ti,es, But i tryed once and could get the right look so i gave up. May try again sometime, Looks great dont it.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*

Nice effect!

Might have to try that out in mine.  I used to do it with my first nano in my kitchen.  I remember the first time I did it and was so proud of myself!  Brilliant - literally!


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*

Mark, the tank looks great! HC is almost a carpet there. Nice growth.   
How much lighting you use for backlight on this tank?

Would love to see this personally, just a bit too far.   Amazing tank mate!


----------



## Krishs Bettas

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*

I envy your HC. You grow it so quick and it carpets quick to.


----------



## Krishs Bettas

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*

I envy your HC, you grow it so quick and it carpets quick as well. Whats you secrete?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Might have to try that out in mine.



it'd look great on yours george. What i like about the back lighting is, the sparse bits of planting, look more naturel, with a strong light breaking through the stems.



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> How much lighting you use for backlight on this tank?



hey Viktor. I'm using 1 x 54 T5 with reflector. easily enough for this size tank.   



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> Whats you secrete?



magic water   kidding. I'm not sure mate, good flow, co2, ferts, easycarbo and plenty of W/C in the early stages.

The lighting surprised me, I thought I'd struggle to get it to crawl with just 2 tubes, but it's doing great. My anxieties of it 'dying off' are over. HC makes me nervous and if it fails...which has never happened as yet....I'd feel like I was the failure.


----------



## flygja

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*

Looking superb Mark! I'm really impressed by the fact that you can achieve this much with so little lighting.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Looking superb Mark! I'm really impressed by the fact that you can achieve this much with so little lighting.



thanks flygja   

to try and utilise as much of the 2 tubes as possible, i've taken the spare 2 out so the 2 that still reside, use all of the reflector. If you leave the other 2 in, the bounce back of light is limited.

from next week, I'll be adding a burst of light.

The HC that was struggling in the front right, is down starting to do good. I've taken the liiley pipe out to try and get more light to that area. The powerhead needs moving too.

here's how it looks today with my 15mm wide-angle lens.


----------



## FishBeast

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*

I am wondering how many hours of maintenance you put into this tank every week? It looks great.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*




Great perspective on that last shot mate!



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> from next week, I'll be adding a burst of light.


Why are you upping the lighting levels, Mark?  

Will you compensate by adding more CO2 or other nutrients, or are they already ample to deal with the consequential (and probably exponential) increase in growth rates etc?  

Or will it be a case of seeing how things go and making adjustments as you see fit?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*

George, as soon as I wrote this I did question myself. I came to think that maybe it's not needed. I just need to get out of the mind set of ' high light'

one thing though, The HM needs a good kick into shape. it's growing good but not 'bushy' i've considered the extra light to maybe kick that in to touch.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*



			
				FishBeast said:
			
		

> I am wondering how many hours of maintenance you put into this tank every week? It looks great.



To be quit honest, I do don't do a great deal now. The first 2 weeks were horrendous. siphoning out crypt leaves etc. now the plants have 'transformed' it's relatively easy. An hour of a weekend maybe?....

I forgot to add, i've added some neons! On the wife's instructions   They do look nice though, the bright blue against the green. not inventive though.


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*

Looking stunning Mark,i must say you do go out of your way to show us good pics of your setups,its much appreciated and it gives new comers to the hobby a great incentive to what a planted tank can really look like,
regards john.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Looking stunning Mark,i must say you do go out of your way to show us good pics of your setups,its much appreciated and it gives new comers to the hobby a great incentive to what a planted tank can really look like,
> regards john.



cheers John, much appreciated   

I've finally trimmed the HC down. All i've had to do was take the horizontal shoots off really. Thinned the thicker clumps out too.

This is during filling and a bit of maintenance. You can also see the fish of course


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*

This is turning into another one of my favourite setups,
regards,
john.


----------



## Always Broke

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*

Looking stunning.
Its amazing how its developed  in such a short time. A credit to you.


Simon


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*

Neons look great when they're shoaling and there's not many 200+ litre tanks you see them in.  Your wife has good taste!

On the lighting it sounds like you may need the burst to trigger the necessary stem growth you mention, but once the stems have grown nearer the surface (more available light), you'll be able to go back to 2x tubes only.  

I'd be tempted to run a 3 hour midday burst for up to 7 days and see how you go.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*

cheers fellas.   

The neons are great. I'm considering, at a later date, to add some cardinals too. would they shoal together? 

I'm on the hunt for a some other fish too. to compliment the blue of the neons


----------



## peti44

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*

It looks amazing.    May I ask something? How can you do that?   
I can't even decide which tank of yours is the most beautiful, but maybe this is.    Will you go to any competitions with it?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*



			
				peti44 said:
			
		

> It looks amazing.



Thanks my friend   



			
				peti44 said:
			
		

> How can you do that?



My scaping is 'painting by numbers' peti.

I look, look and then some more looking at Amano tanks. For me, copying is the greatest way of learning. I look at Aquajournals and other sources of the great man's work and just see where he's placed plants etc.

At times, when I see some of his tanks, it does make me think of giving up! 



			
				peti44 said:
			
		

> Will you go to any competitions with it?



If things go to plan, yes. The last year or so has seen me doing so many tanks away from home and not being able to look after them properly. I want this to get my full attention   

most of the plants in the tank are stationary plants apart from HC (which is controllable) i've put some Sagittaria teres which could cause me problems, with its adventurous nature.

you can just see here it's runners reaching the front. 






The vallis in the back, I'll allow to do what it wants  8)


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*

Amazing work Mark, everytime I look at the thread it just gets better  
Great growth and everything looks so healthy


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Amazing work Mark, everytime I look at the thread it just gets better
> Great growth and everything looks so healthy



cheers matey   

The tank is now 4 weeks old today.

I'm trying to stay away from full tank shots for a bit

This shot shows the HC doing good after it's trim. There are still gaps, nooks and crannies to be taken over by the moss etc, so please look beyond that.

the stems were closed because this was taken after lights went out.

I didn't go to town on the image, using just 1 flash.

Tank @ 4 weeks


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 4 weeks*

Thats looking lovely Mark.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 4 weeks*

now that's a decent growth.   well done mate


----------



## Becca

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 4 weeks*

Looks great, I really like it! Looks very natural   

Becca


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 4 weeks*



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Thats looking lovely Mark.



cheers Dan   



			
				Becca said:
			
		

> Looks great, I really like it! Looks very natural
> 
> Becca



Thanks Becca   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> now that's a decent growth.  well done mate



cheers Viktor. Actually, The growth is a concern to me now. 

The HC has responded too well to a trim. Even the stuff to the right has recovered and should fill in the gaps to the right within a week or 2.  I'm aware this is a great thing, but i's wanted the tank to be hassle free to some degree. 

The rotala is rampant too. Would HC last several months without replanting?

This is 4 weeks old and I'm wondering whether i've made the right choice with HC in the foreground.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 4 weeks*

Just keep pruning back the HC.  It's what I'm doing with my glosso every week.  If conditions are good (which I'm certain they are) then it will keep coming back just fine for a long time; probably many months.

I guess the question is; are you patient enough to keep it going via pruning etc. until the remaining plants all reach the level you require to complete your end goal...? 

This is my favourite shot in the journal so far. Superb.



[/quote]


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 4 weeks*

Thanks George. The reassurance is great, i must say   

I'll be seeing this one through....longer than 3 months at least   

The Image you mention, was one of a few with flash. To be honest it's no where near ready for these kind of shots, but it was worth practising.

here's one problem I'll encounter later on....a great scratch! (left of middle)


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 4 weeks*

Looking lovely as usual Mark,how did the big scratch get there mate   .


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 4 weeks*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> how did the big scratch get there mate  .



A bit of gravel trapped in the magnet glass cleaner. I did it ages ago, but when setting the tank up, I forgot to spin the tank around (opti-white all around) and use the other side


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 4 weeks*

The tank's not quite 5 weeks old, but is due a major trim of the stems. The right side has recovered after moving equipment around to allow light to reach it. I also reckon the rotala is stopping much needed co2 to the area, even though everything is pearling that side.

 I've moved the power head, remove the plastic lilly pipe from the out let, which has improved things no end

The HM is leggy, but a bout of trimming should put that right.I'll flatten the HC too.

Here's before the trim, and when I get chance i may show the after trim pic.

Over all, I'm happy. I reckon I can see the shapes forming from the stem positioning. Theres still a long way to go though.


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 4 weeks*

some growth there   .looking great,as usual   .
will the rotala go red or is it a green one.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 4 weeks*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> some growth there



I've opted out of the 'extra' lighting.  8) 



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> will the rotala go red or is it a green one.



it's rotundifolia, but after trimming, it goes red in the end. I wish I knew the secret of 'red from the start'  :? 

personally I don't believe in low KNO3 theory.


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 4 weeks*

what type T5 bulbs do you use?
I have heard people achieve awesome reddish plants with some 10.000k bulbs


----------



## bogwood

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 4 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> Thanks George. The reassurance is great, i must say
> 
> I'll be seeing this one through....longer than 3 months at least
> 
> The Image you mention, was one of a few with flash. To be honest it's no where near ready for these kind of shots, but it was worth practising.
> 
> here's one problem I'll encounter later on....a great scratch! (left of middle)


What a fabulous picture, it looks so natural.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 4 weeks*



			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> What a fabulous picture, it looks so natural.



thanks bogwood. I'm really excited about future 'photo shoots' recently, i've been practising with different angles, lenses, lighting set ups to try and achieve the best shot for 6 months down the road.   



			
				Jur4ik said:
			
		

> what type T5 bulbs do you use?
> I have heard people achieve awesome reddish plants with some 10.000k bulbs



8000K, jur4ik. IME though, K doesn't always help with the redness. Maybe it's the strain (correct spelling?) of rotala?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 4 weeks*

As promised, here's after a trim.The HC will be done next week.

ignore the W/B setting!

The water is cloudy after all the  maintenance.

i've done a Vid to.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 4 weeks*

heres a vid



you'll see the neons come to investigate at the end.


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 4 weeks*

really good for a novice like myself to see how you trim your stems.cheers  .
do you trim more shape into them after or leave them like that.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 4 weeks*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> really good for a novice like myself to see how you trim your stems.cheers  .
> do you trim more shape into them after or leave them like that.



cheers mate. I'm aiming for a different look to these stems. not wanting the 'Dutch' type of look, but more like amano does....kind leggy stems. it may not work though.

if you wanted shape as the stems thicken, you can then create shape later on.

 currently though, after just the second trim, I'm looking density.   

thanks for looking Nelson


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 4 weeks*

Nice video Mark. Those curved blade trimmers were perfect for that job.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 4 weeks*

cheers Devin. 

for any one wondering, i've increased the speed of the video...my hands are not that erratic


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 4 weeks*

thats looking great mark  

i am really liking the neons in there. they look great with the greens. think i might get some cardinals for my rescape now.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 4 weeks*

Thanks sam.

 5 weeks old today!  8)


----------



## chilled84

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 4 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> Thanks sam.
> 
> 5 weeks old today!  8)



Time is moveing to fast for my likeings.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> Time is moveing to fast for my likeings.



true mate, very true.

Here's the chair i sit on when watching the tank./ I'm only little you see  8)


----------



## TBRO

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*

  So that's what you look like!


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*

Superb,
regards 
John.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Superb,



bless you john. Thanks mate. hope your well!



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> So that's what you look like!



didnt look at that way   yeah, that's me...tangoed! 


here's the powerhead doing it's bit at night, adding o2. The ripple is quite severe.


----------



## chilled84

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*

here's the powerhead doing it's bit at night, adding o2. The ripple is quite severe.

???? At night?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> At night?



yes mate, at night. After lights go off for the whole night until morning, then lower the head down.

 It's all about routine. day in day out, do the same things everyday at the same times. It's the only thing in my life i have a routine with, everything else is just chaos!


----------



## chilled84

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> chilled84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At night?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes mate, at night. After lights go off for the whole night until morning, then lower the head down.
> 
> It's all about routine. day in day out, do the same things everyday at the same times. It's the only thing in my life i have a routine with, everything else is just chaos!
Click to expand...


what does it achieve riseing the pwerhead up so high at night? Is that to get rid of excess co2?


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*

Lookin' super swish Mark, i bet it looks better in the flesh too!


----------



## bogwood

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*

My god some serious equiptment there. Me with my point, shoot, and pray excuse for a camera.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*

Looking great Mark  Just keeps getting better and better  impressive stuff congrats


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*

hope you still have the energy to keep this tank for a while.   
looks really nice and the growth is amazing mate! respect from the other side of the world


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> what does it achieve riseing the pwerhead up so high at night? Is that to get rid of excess co2?



Amano does it, so i thought i'd copy   it just adds o2 of a night time. I've done it for some time now and my tank seems to thanks me for it.



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Lookin' super swish Mark, i bet it looks better in the flesh too!



cheers dan. pictures never really do scape justice.



			
				bogwood said:
			
		

> My god some serious equiptment there. Me with my point, shoot, and pray excuse for a camera.



it's what credit cards are for....  dont tell my wife!



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Looking great Mark  Just keeps getting better and better  impressive stuff congrats



cheers bud



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> hope you still have the energy to keep this tank for a while.



i do mate.The crypts and stems still have a long way to go, and the vallis is now showing pretty good in the back. in fact the vallis was such a slow starter, but is doing great guns now. 

i'm planning the next one in my head though   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> looks really nice and the growth is amazing mate! respect from the other side of the world



respect to you mate! your latest creation is to die for.


----------



## oldwhitewood

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 4 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> As promised, here's after a trim.The HC will be done next week.
> 
> ignore the W/B setting!
> 
> The water is cloudy after all the  maintenance.
> 
> i've done a Vid to.



Beautiful tank mate really impressed.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*



			
				oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> eautiful tank mate really impressed.



cheers mate. Its good to see you back. I've always liked your set ups, so it'll be great to see a few more.

I've received my new osram tubes today. There much better than the older ones too. The colour rendition is just amazing! I've never actually seen ADA NAG green lamps (only in mags and online) but these things come a very real, close second in images

Their amazing!


----------



## oldwhitewood

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> oldwhitewood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eautiful tank mate really impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers mate. Its good to see you back. I've always liked your set ups, so it'll be great to see a few more.
Click to expand...


Thanks man, I've been away for a long time but I'm getting back upto speed with things slowly. Your tank is blowing my mind at the moment I love the videos on vimeo as well wonderful stuff.


----------



## flygja

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*

Man you're making me jealous. Superb growth, superb maintenance, superb photography. Especially that HC carpet.


----------



## smik

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*

Hi Saintly.
I ordered Boyu inline diffuser.
do you have installed at the inflow or outflow canister filter?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*



			
				oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> Thanks man, I've been away for a long time but I'm getting back upto speed with things slowly.



well, IMVHO your NA style scapes were the best i've seen in the UK. so bring em on mate  



			
				oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> I love the videos on vimeo as well wonderful stuff.



cheers mate. I'm doing some at the moment of this set up. but I'm keeping a lid on it for a bit   



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Man you're making me jealous. Superb growth, superb maintenance, superb photography. Especially that HC carpet.



Thanks flygja. no need to be jealous though my friend. I've always considered myself a s lucky scaper.



			
				smik said:
			
		

> Hi Saintly.
> I ordered Boyu inline diffuser.
> do you have installed at the inflow or outflow canister filter?



i've put mine on the outflow of the filter   

i  was asked about ferts in a pm, so i thought i'd share with everyone what I'm using. It's EI, but bottled. I've been given some and i've been trying out for sometime now to test it's effectiveness, and simply put....it's brilliant! A good mix of everything. no scientific proof, but the plants are my proof





I thought I could capture the '3D' effect from the tank with back lighting, but it's hard. it needs to be seen to be believed. The water clarity is the best i've had in a tank and really looks like there's no water.





I think in a day or so...really now, I should be trimming HC. The teres is sending runners everywhere and i feel it was a mistake putting it in. 

Thnaks everyone


----------



## peti44

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 22 days*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> peti44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you do that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My scaping is 'painting by numbers' peti.
> 
> I look, look and then some more looking at Amano tanks. For me, copying is the greatest way of learning. I look at Aquajournals and other sources of the great man's work and just see where he's placed plants etc.
> 
> At times, when I see some of his tanks, it does make me think of giving up!
Click to expand...


I see. Thanks for the information.



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> peti44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will you go to any competitions with it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If things go to plan, yes. The last year or so has seen me doing so many tanks away from home and not being able to look after them properly. I want this to get my full attention
Click to expand...


Good luck, then  



			
				saintly said:
			
		

>


Hmmm. GA Micro, Macro?  Good choice.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*



			
				peti44 said:
			
		

> Hmmm. GA Micro, Macro?  Good choice.



All the way from your part of the world


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*

The ferts look like they're doing the job right. The tanks coming on a dream, is that Tennelus hiding under the bolbitits?


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*

this makes me really want to try another nature style layout but i have got to stick to my latest idea. i am trying larger stones than normal 8) 

i know what you mean about the back lighting too. i was amazed with mine. i have a a tube with a purple colouration which is a nice effect

did them bottles take long to balance?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> he ferts look like they're doing the job right. The tanks coming on a dream, is that Tennelus hiding under the bolbitits?



it's liliaeopsis mate. Tenellus would of been even more of a nightmare. 



			
				samc said:
			
		

> did them bottles take long to balance?



you spotted the balancing act!   Britain's got talent...here I come!


----------



## chilled84

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he ferts look like they're doing the job right. The tanks coming on a dream, is that Tennelus hiding under the bolbitits?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's liliaeopsis mate. Tenellus would of been even more of a nightmare.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> samc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did them bottles take long to balance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you spotted the balancing act!   Britain's got talent...here I come!
Click to expand...


what actualy in the bottles? Do you mix them?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> what actualy in the bottles? Do you mix them?



A bit of this and a bit of that. Basically chilled, it's EI but mixed rather well, and put in a bottle. You dose the same, macro one day, micro the other. i just wanted to see their effectiveness, and possibly take the pain out of dosing EI for some people. (clive shakes head   )


----------



## chilled84

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> chilled84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what actualy in the bottles? Do you mix them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bit of this and a bit of that. Basically chilled, it's EI but mixed rather well, and put in a bottle. You dose the same, macro one day, micro the other. i just wanted to see their effectiveness, and possibly take the pain out of dosing EI for some people. (clive shakes head   )
Click to expand...


so how do u measure how much your placeing in your aquarium, How many squirts??


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> peti44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. GA Micro, Macro?  Good choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the way from your part of the world
Click to expand...

Thought I recognised those bottles too hehe glad to ear the formula is paying dividends


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*

I've spotted on one piece of wood, where the water line is, a plant which is attached to the wood and is spreading. It looks like riccia, but I thought riccia doesn't attach itself? I'm also unsure where it's come from. A pelia or something?

also on the same branch and a couple of others, there's a variety of moss which is growing! maybe it was their as spores when it came over from the states?


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> I'm also unsure where it's come from. A pelia or something?



i have round pelia mine so it might have hitched a lift with the HM


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*

I have had riccia attached to plansoil, when it stay for a longer period under water, it turns dark green and is shooting small roots like moss. As I pulled them out, there was plenty of soils attached to it.   

pics?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*

thanks guys for the info. I'll try and get some images.

i thought i'd share a comparison shot.

Day 1





Day ? week 5





anyone notice the error i've made regards to planting and positioning?


----------



## FishBeast

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*

amazing. Your an inspiration. Thankyou


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*

ugh ok Mark, there's a cheat behind this growth i am sure   come on tell me the trick   

your tank looks amazing.   can't believe this much of growth in this short term. 
can you remind me are you using tap or soft water?

ps: i am glad the ferts works in your tank


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*



			
				FishBeast said:
			
		

> amazing. Your an inspiration. Thankyou



thanks you mate. I know i post way too many pics and probably annoy many on here, but if it helps others, then I'm all for it   



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> ugh ok Mark, there's a cheat behind this growth i am sure  come on tell me the trick



 I must admit, this is the quickest growth i've had in a tank, but saying that 'autumn blush' was quick too. 

my tap water is ph7 kh 9. once in the tank, it goes into the yellow region of about 5.5 and the KH initially is stripped but rises later on. TBH, what i've just written means nothing to me   

i'm loving the ferts viktor.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*

Looks magnificent Mark, is the error the crypts being smaller than the S sabulta? I had that in my last tank, the hairgrass ended up being loads bigger than the crypts. 

Do you know if there are added chelators in the ferts mix? Are you planning on stocking it? 
I need to order some more ferts thinking about it, I haven't a clue what I've got left...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*

thanks garuf.



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> is the error the crypts being smaller than the S sabulta?



thats the one mate. it's teres actually. I'm going to be real daring and level it. my guess is, it'll grow back like tenellus and come back shorter. Still, it's a learning curve. The crypts are starting to look real nice. The bullosa is stunning! 



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Do you know if there are added chelators in the ferts mix?



i'm not not sure. it was only a couple of weeks ago i dosed trace as usual, and it made my water cloudy. i persisted with it and everything is fine. It might of been coincidence, that i had a small bacterial bloom at the same time.

The tank has just entered that phase, where water quality is best and plants look radiant. again, my guess is the filter has cycled fully and working good. 

The stems are recovering from their trim and some of the rotala is now going red.

i'm still unsure at how long his tank will last though.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*

*I've just spent 5 minutes trimming the HC. I've cleared the left corner too, where the teres was beginning to take over. I've left the right side to spread a bit more.

Dan's also decided doctor who stickers look good on the tank too


----------



## smik

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*

Hi Mark, 
wonÂ´t you learn himself czech language?   
I should so many questions, but I canÂ´t speak english.    I must learn it.
Very nice tank, very inspirative.


----------



## oldwhitewood

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> oldwhitewood said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks man, I've been away for a long time but I'm getting back upto speed with things slowly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, IMVHO your NA style scapes were the best i've seen in the UK. so bring em on mate
Click to expand...


Wow thanks   all I've ever done though is try to imitate Mr Amano's work (rather badly I might add). Your layout here is up there with the best of them mate, really fresh and clean.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 5 weeks*



			
				oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> all I've ever done though is try to imitate Mr Amano's work



A great way of learning mate. it's what i try to do....badly.



			
				oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> Your layout here is up there with the best of them mate, really fresh and clean.



Thanks mate   A long way to go though. I've just had a chat with George about the urges of wanting to just scape, scape and more scaping!

So, the tanks 6 weeks tomorrow, and all is good. The right side has recovered well after i've aloud more light to the area, moving powerheads etc. It's still in effect, 3 weeks behind the rest of the tank though.

Here's as things stand now.The stems don't show up all that well, as the new crowns are still developing and the light from the flash didn't reach the area. plus i used an ND grad filter...

In fact, I'd need more light when it comes to photograph the tank for real.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*

Mark, What's the brown crpyt in the middle/right? It looks really nice. I reckon you'll have this most of the way towards done for the ada comp, should you be that way inclined.


----------



## Kosh42-EFG

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*

Stunning as ever...


----------



## zig

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*

Some nice scaping there Mark you make it look easy! What is the plan for the tank Mark, are you going to enter ADA competition this year or would the tank be ready in time?


----------



## tel

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*

Have to agree with Peter, you make it look a doddle. 
Wonderful looking scape Mark, you should be well pleased 
cheers, tel


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> What's the brown crpyt in the middle/right? It looks really nice.



it's wendetii 'tropica' from my P@H store. i took this pic monday night and after the lighting timer failed, the leaves went skywards when the lights eventually came on 4 hours late. they usually sprawl across the stones.



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I reckon you'll have this most of the way towards done for the ada comp, should you be that way inclined.





			
				zig said:
			
		

> are you going to enter ADA competition this year or would the tank be ready in time?



on first looking i could put it in, but in reality, it's not even close.

things that are wrong...

HC not fully carpeted
right side behind rest of tank
stems not how i want them
vallis not creating the effect i want as yet
sagi teres too tall, needs trim
crypts not grown in

all these things will take at least another 8 weeks to put right. I don't see the point in entering for a judge to tell me something I reckon I already know. Plus, I'd get pounded by the competition...I'm in it to win it   



			
				Kosh42|EFG said:
			
		

> Stunning as ever.





			
				tel said:
			
		

> Wonderful looking scape Mark, you should be well pleased



cheers guys. I'm happy that progress is being made with regards to scaping techniques. The obsession with 'scaping' is like nothing i've ever had with any other hobby, and the 'need' to scape many tanks just drives me mental   just to see, if the ideas in my head, would work in a tank.

if only i could create a NAG style gallery in my front room!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*

As usual Mark, one of the best here as expected from you  keep up the good work


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*

too kind paulo.

I'm having a dilemma with fish choice. 

There's a few neons in at the moment, which look great, but don't shoal to often and just 'play around'

i've been thinking, I'd like some colour in the tank. 

Are cherry barbs good in a planted tank? do they munch on plants?. is this true?

cardinals is on my list also.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*

Cherrys will eat HC and are nippy. I've watched them shred a pot of hc in my LFS. Odessa's are much prettier and less nippy.


----------



## chilled84

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> too kind paulo.
> 
> I'm having a dilemma with fish choice.
> 
> There's a few neons in at the moment, which look great, but don't shoal to often and just 'play around'
> 
> i've been thinking, I'd like some colour in the tank.
> 
> Are cherry barbs good in a planted tank? do they munch on plants?. is this true?
> 
> cardinals is on my list also.



I have rummy nose tetra on my list, If i cn get them cheaper than 2.90 ech! ggggggggggs its exspensive here. Neons are great for couler but are very shoddy shoalers lol. I have 8 ov them and i only ever see groups of 2 or less, Ver rarely a shoal of any size.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*

i've also see some dwarf rainbows which were real nice looking.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*

I had Preacox's, if you get them I very much doubt you'll regret it. They take a like while to settle in though, mine took 2-3 months before they started to really show their colours and come into breeding condition. Make sure you get more females than males at a 1:3 ratio, the males can be real brutes to each other.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*

garuf, just googled odessa. thats a stunning fish mate!


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*

i allways fancied congo tetras but they would grow too big for me


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*

Odessa barbs have always been on my all time favourite fish list. My dad had some breeding when I was small and the breeding colours have always stayed with me. All my tanks have been too small to do them justice I'm afraid.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*

i've been trying for the last half an hour to capture the neons. they didnt play.

so here's one of a 50% W/C instead


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*

After doing a 50w/c i went on my knees and looked in the tank. such a different view. panoramic I guess. I may take some shots with the tank half empty.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*

It looks amazing doesn't it, I can imagine it as part of a 2x2x1 tank, hyper depth! The neons really suit the tank, it's easy to see why neons and cardinals are used so frequently in planted tanks.


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*

Looking great Mark, I often sit and look at my tank when the water depth is lowered too


----------



## flygja

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*

That last shot deserves a place in the Takashi Amano photobook. Really impressive stuff mate!


----------



## andyh

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*

Mark
This tank is simply stunning one of your best tanks in my meagre opinion!
Keep it up! The HC carpet is great  


Andyh


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> This tank is simply stunning one of your best



thanks Andy, one thats turning into a pain though.



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> That last shot deserves a place in the Takashi Amano photobook.



blimey.Thanks mate. A nice thing to say, but surely not that good  8) 



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> I often sit and look at my tank when the water depth is lowered too [/quote
> 
> A great view indeed mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garuf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The neons really suit the tank, it's easy to see why neons and cardinals are used so frequently in planted tanks.
Click to expand...


there great fish mate. i've added 6 cardinals today.

This was this morning. the left becomes rather untidy, pretty quickly.





and this evening after trimming, which is a PITA. The right side is doing good now, thankfully.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 6 weeks*

here's a short vid of surface agitation during the day.


----------



## aaronnorth

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> here's a short vid of surface agitation during the day.
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/11779327



very calm, do you often have that little? 
I always opt for a decent ripple on mine just to make sure it is ok for the fish, it will probably be ok now because I am not running CO2 but I have just left it.

Aaron.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> very calm, do you often have that little?



during the day yes. @ night i point the power head upwards to drive off co2 and introduce o2.

 The right side bothered me for the first few weeks, thinking low co2 levels but really has turned out to be light. The drop checker in the part of the tank which, IMO is the point of lowest co2 shows yellow.

even after trimming teres last night, it's now sent out runners over night some of which are 3 inches long


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*

Really nice video Mark.


----------



## fandango

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*

Beautiful tank, pictures and video.


----------



## oldwhitewood

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> here's a short vid of surface agitation during the day.
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/11779327



The video is amazing, I kinda want to just paddle in it  although with my feet that would destory any living thing in there!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 6 weeks*

thanks guys.   

My mind's buzzing with scaping ideas...my own ideas this time, rather than copying.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*

7 week update

all is good  8)


----------



## andyh

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> 7 week update all is good  8)


concise-somehow i am left feeling i want more........


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> concise-somehow i am left feeling i want more........



my typing finger fell off   ...i've glued it back on now.

still, all is good


----------



## B7fec

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*

WOW!   this setup is a credit to you mate, great layout and lush plant growth! one of the best tanks I've seen.  

Cheers Ben


----------



## Kosh42-EFG

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*

This tank is stunning... Almost enough to tempt me down a high tech route... I must resist...


----------



## andyh

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*



			
				Kosh42|EFG said:
			
		

> This tank is stunning... Almost enough to tempt me down a high tech route... I must resist...


Do it!


----------



## Kosh42-EFG

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*

No... If I were to go that route I may well as go back to my reef tank... I know myself and what I want from a tank, and I need one that's low maintenance and can be ignored for a few weeks at a time with no ill effects...

But to go back on topic, tanks as stunning as Saintly's do test my resolve...


----------



## verchap

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*

Its done easily enough to warrant some late night ebay co2 equipment shopping for me...


----------



## johnm

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*

I just love this tank Mark. After spending the last few months getting together all the equipment, substrate and ferts, i've decided to have a go at high tech. Could I ask what the stone is you used, and where did you get the wood. :?:


----------



## flygja

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> concise-somehow i am left feeling i want more........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my typing finger fell off   ...i've glued it back on now.
> 
> still, all is good
Click to expand...


I think he wanted your shutter finger more than your typing finger


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*

Goodness, thanks guys!   

most of this tank is done using, in comparison to some, cheaper alternatives to the more 'high priced' stuff out there. Of course it could be done at an even lower price tag I guess, but for 'bang for bucks' florabase, aquafluer gear is spot on.

I've been practising angles and ripple for the final images in a few months time. One thing that is quite obvious is, the fact of not enough flash. 

these next 2 shots are not composed and don't sit right with me, but like i say, it's practise stuff.   










again, everyone thanks


----------



## TBRO

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*

Do you have echinodorus quadricostatus in there, Mark? It's a really nice plant but puts out runners at such a rate, I found it unmanageable in the long run. T


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*



			
				TBRO said:
			
		

> Do you have echinodorus quadricostatus in there, Mark?



quite possibly. it looks the same.i thought it could be teres, but could be wrong. it's a frickin pain, thats for sure.

after the above photos were taken, i trimmed the tank the heaviest i've done so far.





I know the mentioned plant will grow back shorter, and allow the crypts to blossom a little.

the more I look at the tank, the more I find mistakes.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*

comparison shots


----------



## FishBeast

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*

So your about to rip this one apart? Didn't George bet on it lasting 3 months?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*



			
				FishBeast said:
			
		

> So your about to rip this one apart?



not at all mate. it's only just getting going.   

A major trim last night left me feeling that somehow, I'd ruined everything, but we all know plants grow back.

My next tank, I'd like a 120 x 60 x 60. for the extra front to back and height.


----------



## Vito

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*

Hey mark, great tank and great journal, I love your HC and its always looks stunning in your tanks, not forgetting the other plants you have succefuly growning. I have a couple of questions as I am considering a new tank Silgtly bigger than I currently have which will need A higher flow rate. most the tanks I have seen you put together have the addition of a powerhead do you think this is mor beneficial than a second filter?

I have recently installed an overtank luminaire and I am know finding that with an open top the evaporation is lowering my water considerably and I find myself topping up between water changes do you have this problem and if so what are your methods of dealing with it or is it just a curse of a luminaire?

Vito


----------



## paul.in.kendal

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*

I use a Tunze Osmolator to automate top-ups.  Not cheap, but does an excellent job.


----------



## Kosh42-EFG

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*

I've said it before but will again, an Osmolator makes life easy in an open top tank...


----------



## sanj

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*

Yep they top up, but ive had two and I find thier whining slightly annoying, well i can tolerate it, is more of an irration to others.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*

I find a jug does the job....  

if I cant walk to the tap every other day for 30 seconds, then I need to look at another hobby, chess or something.


----------



## Vito

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> I find a jug does the job....
> 
> if I cant walk to the tap every other day for 30 seconds, then I need to look at another hobby, chess or something.



Ok then lol....

what about the interanl powerhead... is it better idea than adding a second filter?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> Ok then lol....
> 
> what about the interanl powerhead... is it better idea than adding a second filter?



dude, sorry mate. you read my mind. i just come back to reply.   sorry.

The 1 x filter, does concern me. for the one and only reason of it packing up! I'd be stuffed. for flow reasons, a power head is just great. but for the previous reason, i may install another filter for security

For some that may wonder, i have just one basket of biological media, and that's only half full. carbon has gone too. my filter looks empty at the best of times recently.


----------



## Vito

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> For some that may wonder, i have just one basket of biological media, and that's only half full. carbon has gone too. my filter looks empty at the best of times recently.



Thats Impressive only having once basket and such clear water, does than mean no sponges or floss pad ?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*



			
				Vito said:
			
		

> does than mean no sponges or floss pad ?



no sponges mate. 

out of the 3 baskets, 1 is half full of biological, 1 is empty and one has a bit of JBL floss which gets changed occasionally.

dicing with death?....maybe. I just want to see where the limits are.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> dicing with death?....maybe. I just want to see where the limits are.


Well, the proof is in the pudding, and so far it looks very sweet indeed.

If and when you decide to add more fish then more biological filtration maybe prudent.  I'm sure your current filter etc. could deal with the bioload per se, but any tiny ammonia spikes caused by extra fish and their required food maybe invoke potential algae.

You may 'get away' with it, especially as your plant biomass is so strong.

I guess you have to choose; do I risk algae due to reduction in flow/circulation caused by adding more media, or do I add more media to ensure safety of fish and minimise ammonia?

My guess is if you add a sensible fish stock, then you'll be just fine as you are.

Oh, and the tank is looking brilliant.  Best on UKAPS right now, without doubt.


----------



## NeilW

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> no sponges mate.
> 
> out of the 3 baskets, 1 is half full of biological, 1 is empty and one has a bit of JBL floss which gets changed occasionally.
> 
> dicing with death?....maybe. I just want to see where the limits are.



Maybe with a tank this size the biological filtration capability of the substrate alone would be massive?


----------



## Kosh42-EFG

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> if I cant walk to the tap every other day for 30 seconds, then I need to look at another hobby, chess or something.


And in a nut shell, that's why I'm going low-tech


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*



			
				Kosh42|EFG said:
			
		

> And in a nut shell, that's why I'm going low-tech



good stuff   



			
				NeilW said:
			
		

> Maybe with a tank this size the biological filtration capability of the substrate alone would be massive?



i'm not sure mate. possibly. the science baffles me   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Oh, and the tank is looking brilliant. Best on UKAPS right now, without doubt.



easy tiger    there's better than this on ukaps. too many plant position issues for me. maybe next time.


----------



## paul.in.kendal

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> I find a jug does the job....
> 
> if I cant walk to the tap every other day for 30 seconds, then I need to look at another hobby, chess or something.


...and I bet your car, toothbrush, and shaving is all manual, too.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*



			
				paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> and I bet your car



yes   



			
				paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> toothbrush,



yes



			
				paul.in.kendal said:
			
		

> shaving



yes   trimming scissors


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 7 weeks*

2 months on, and things are steady. Water changes down to 1 per week.

The recently trimmed teres is now growing back shorter but still pokes through the HC which is annoying, but there's nothing I can do about it. 

I may take out the HM to the right as throws the whole balance. It maybe better to have a off centre bunch of stems instead of 2 3rds and nothing to the left. I feel with time, the crypts left and right will play a bigger part in the balance of the tank.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

Did you ever post up a full plant list, Mark? Did you end up using the Undulata "green"? What's the grassy plant under the left hand wood? I assume it's Lieanopsis or tennelus is there a crypt in there as well I can see?  I can't believe it's only 2 months old, it could almost pass for years, I think I like this best out of all your scapes the levels of detail and texture just blows me away, I almost wish the photos were actual size.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> Did you ever post up a full plant list, Mark?



no mate. I once read that Amano always recomendes at least 14 varieties of plants for a nature aquarium, so i took the idea my self. 

this is whats in the tank

HC
liliaeospsis
hydracotle
moss
crypt petchii
crypt bullosa
crypt un. green
crypt wendetii  'cough' tropica ' cough'   
needle fern
bolbitis
vallis nana
r rotundifolia
m umbrosum
HM
Myriophyllum mezianum
sagitaria teres

16 in total. 



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> What's the grassy plant under the left hand wood?



liliaopsis mixed with a crypt sp.... and now teres creeping in   



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I can't believe it's only 2 months old,



I know mate. I get used to the quick growth now a days. even the slow growers grow fast.



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> I think I like this best out of all your scapes the levels of detail and texture just blows me away,



cheers mate, it means a lot.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

garuf! here's that little area.






everything gets trimmed tomorrow....again!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

added more fish from the nano. the contrast in fish looks wicked if I do say so myself.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> added more fish from the nano. the contrast in fish looks wicked if I do say so myself.


Photos!! ! I would have to agree with George, one of the best here, but that's what we have come to expect from you Mark


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

That pictures great, with all the textures and forms, it just looks so good it's so natural.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

thanks chaps! i've got a video coming in about half hour. just a quicky.

I'll take some pics when the crowns fully develop on the stems... their still immature.

i'm at that stage, where i now need to concentrat on shapes and keeping things tidy. The trim of teres was the best move yet. it's runners have halted and the new growth is much smaller. The crypts get better co2 and light and look great too. 

crypts are slowly becoming my fave plant....the cameleon of plants.

The filter has fully matured now I reckon, and water quality is the best so far in 2 months.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> crypts are slowly becoming my fave plant....the cameleon of plants.


My favourite for sure.  Low-maint, great colours and textures, lots of varieties - what else do you need?  You could do a whole 'scape using them alone...


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 2 months*

here's a quick vid. excuse the stems...still to develop crowns.





			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> My favourite for sure. Low-maint, great colours and textures, lots of varieties - what else do you need? You could do a whole 'scape using them alone...


 
tempting indeed. I may use crypts much more and in bigger numbers in the future. The next scape, I'm not using stems neither


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

looks ace!

i didnt realise you had so much flow. i suppose you get alot more with less media in it.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

Planning the next 'scape already mate?!  A man after my own heart...

What are you thinking about timescale in this bad boy now?  Another 2, 3 or 4 months?  You'll be chomping at the bit by then!

Can't view the video at work.  I'll check it out the evening.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i didnt realise you had so much flow. i suppose you get alot more with less media in it.



the power head is king here Sam. Its just a korolia no3, but is effective as hell. I'm still adding a 2nd filter though for 'back up' purposes



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Planning the next 'scape already mate?! A man after my own heart...



in my head at least mate   



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> What are you thinking about timescale in this bad boy now? Another 2, 3 or 4 months?



3 months should be good i think. The HC worries me.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Can't view the video at work. I'll check it out the evening. Looking forward to it.



it's nowt special mate.


----------



## russchilds

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

Looks amazing!!!! Great video!!!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*



			
				russchilds said:
			
		

> Looks amazing!!!! Great video!!!



thanks mate. The tank is untidy and needs a 'sort out' but you get the jist of whats going on.

now the fun part resumes...keeping everything in check.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

Love the video Mark - really brings it all to life.  The growth on your Bolbitis is amazing in just a couple of months, and super clean too.

Now, wheres my old cine camera  :?:


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Love the video Mark - really brings it all to life. The growth on your Bolbitis is amazing in just a couple of months, and super clean too.



cheers mate. I'd best be on the top of my game with your latest masterpiece looming.   

the bolbitis is currently the fastest grower. A consistent barrage of new leaves.

In the vid, your seeing a mid and background which has recently been butchered and foreground which needs trimming so bare that in mind   

As George knows me pretty well now, he's right about me chomping at the bit, waiting to do my next scape. Man it's hard waiting   

The next tank, I'm not using any hardscape


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> I'd best be on the top of my game with your latest masterpiece looming.



Haha   I'm not sure it'll ever be a masterpiece, and besides its taken me 15 months to get the optiwhite how I want it, so you'll probably have another 3 or 4 tanks done before mine is anything special   



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> The next tank, I'm not using any hardscape



Normally I'd urge you to stick with it and let this scape mature, but I want to see the next one now 

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> but I want to see the next one now


NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

dont tempt me!   

I'm pretty happy with this. so I'll see it through. The crypts are only just starting to look nice. it'd be a shame to destroy it now.

Also, I reckon, even when the stems are finished, I could cut them out and the tank would still look ok. 2 tanks in 1


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

OMG this video is amazing! Plants looks really healthy Mark.   I wish my bolbitis would be the same. Oh well after the IAPLC shot, i can give it a trim now.   

love the video and the scape is beautiful


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> OMG this video is amazing!



thanks viktor. Although I think it's a bit 'average' 

As i mentioned before today was trim time. The HC has been flattened. It did look terrible and was putting me off looking at it. 

i've also trimmed liliaopsis to some degree and runners of teres. It still needs to fill in around the rocks a little and when it does, I want definitive lines where it meets the stones   

The odd bolbitis leaf has gone along with some teres runners which were coming through from the back. 

The pics are a tad dark, but then it's only maintenance info.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

Looking good mate.

Have you considered pruning the HC right back to the substrate-line against the front glass, so it gets gradually taller towards the rear?   No rush for this, of course, but something to think about for the future, especially for FTS when wanting to show the 'scape off a little better. This adds a further sense of depth to the HC, which can look a little 'flat' when compared to the relatively complex shapes and textures in the remaining 'scape.  

I re-call discussing this with you when we covered your display tank at your local MA a while back... 

Keep up the great work!



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> The HC worries me.


In what way, Mark?  In terms of maintenance or its role in the aquascape design?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming' @ 2 months*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I re-call discussing this with you when we covered your display tank at your local MA a while back...


 
I remember mate. I'll attack it at a later date. I may play on adding more depth in the middle too. cutting right in to create grooves almost.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> In what way, Mark? In terms of maintenance or its role in the aquascape design?


 
longevity. I'm still a noob almost with HC and don't really know it's life span.

here's a wobbly vid



under exposed slightly, the stems play havoc as their so bright.


----------



## flygja

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

You should combine all these videos into a screensaver. Would look magnificent!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> You should combine all these videos into a screensaver. Would look magnificent!



I wouldn't know where to start   

After adding a few species of fish, I'm now a little clearer in what I like. Lemon tertas seem to shine in this tank. more so than any other. 

I like the idea of a community tank as it brings little flashes of colour here and there. 8)


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

Great video again Mark--what a perfectly clean tank! It looks like you did not have more than a couple of brown ales before getting that wobbly video.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> I like the idea of a community tank as it brings little flashes of colour here and there. 8)


I agree.

Just one or two species would not compliment the complexity of this layout, in my view.

They may not look so impressive for a final full-tank shot (getting them to shoal will be nigh on impossible with multiple species), but it's more important that you enjoy the tank real-time.

The video proves just how incredibly healthy your plants are, and how your set-up and maintenance techniques are beyond reproach.   The 'scape looks ok too...   Kudos.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> They may not look so impressive for a final full-tank shot (getting them to shoal will be nigh on impossible with multiple species)



your not wrong there mate. bit of a nightmare if i'm honest. Each time i come close to the tank, they tend to drift upwards thinking there going to fed.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> Great video again Mark--what a perfectly clean tank! It looks like you did not have more than a couple of brown ales before getting that wobbly video.



cheers Devin, just a bit of russian vodka!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> Have you considered pruning the HC right back to the substrate-line against the front glass, so it gets gradually taller towards the rear? No rush for this, of course, but something to think about for the future, especially for FTS when wanting to show the 'scape off a little better. This adds a further sense of depth to the HC, which can look a little 'flat' when compared to the relatively complex shapes and textures in the remaining 'scape.



man, this is tip of the century! thanks George. 

I've just done it! trimmed a good inch away from the front of the HC and difference is just amazing. It gives instant depth, where there was none. 

to think I was happy with it the way it was and now look...brilliant. 

I've now decided what I'm doing next tank!


----------



## grandb3rry

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

Nice tank! Really one of the bestest!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*



			
				grandb3rry said:
			
		

> Nice tank! Really one of the bestest!



thanks mate   

I took a pic of the HC after trimming it, but like a cock, i forgot you only get the impression of depth when level with the tank   

i think from the following image, you'll see it's kinda 'moundy' now.

before (after a trim BTW) it was a good inch up the glass





And after, trimming the inch down to the substrate. I'll need a side shot to show the incline, but you can just make out the 3d effect.





Again, thanks to George


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

>


Amazing what a creative bit of HC topiary can do!  The difference in perceived depth is really quite amazing.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

Great shot Mark. HC dimensions and shape now is excellent. Great tip guys will use in my tank too


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

The HC is looking great Mark, really coming along nicely, congrats mate


----------



## Dan Crawford

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

I love this tank Mark, great stuff


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

cheers chaps. The HC 'trimmy thing' isn't my idea at all. full credit to George on this. 

It's reminiscent of Oliver knott HC too, like rolling hills. It's opened up a new world of ideas  and may fit into my hardscape free tank which follows this one.

Even when eye level is at the base of the tank, you still get to see it rise towards to the back.


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

thats a definate inprovement there. its like a cushion now. i learn something new everyday


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> i learn something new everyday



The joy of journals


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> cheers chaps. The HC 'trimmy thing' isn't my idea at all. full credit to George on this.


Well, I can't take full credit either.  I think I read something about Amano not liking to see plants right up against the glass (which goes against some of his earlier work).

Anyway, it works well, whoever's idea it was!


----------



## keymaker

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

I also remember Mr. Barr doing this some time ago:


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> I also remember Mr. Barr doing this some time ago:



I do recall seeing this keymaker, thanks man. oli knott, IMVHO grows the best HC i've seen on the nett. 

if I could get as good as those guys, I'd be well happy!


----------



## keymaker

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

Oh, yes, he did this in only 43 days.  8)


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> Oh, yes, he did this in only 43 days. 8)



wow! that's awesome!   he's gots some major plant growing skills indeed! speed growing or what.

 I aspire to be like that.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

not quite Tom Barr or oli knott,    but here's my HC after some great advice on pruning.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

Show off  gets better every time I see this post! When are you going to rescape my tank? Just bring all the materials needed and give me an invoice at the end haha


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Just bring all the materials needed and give me an invoice at the end haha



i'm waiting for you to tell me


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

that looks a pretty mean looking carpet to me. your messing with my head though. i fancy another nature layout every time i come back to check this out  

might get the old box of wood out now and go have a play. damn you


----------



## John Starkey

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

Amazing growth Mark,looks first class mate   ,
regards,
john.


----------



## keymaker

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

I can truly not see the difference between your shots and the ones I quoted, Mate, simply amazing HC. Lush and healthy. I would suggest you try to use larger aperture values with your photography (if lighting would permit), we would like to admire the in-depth long-shots of your tank, with full focus on all that beauty.


----------



## Tony Swinney

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

Thats one great carpet mark   That trim makes such a huge difference it should be a 'killer tip' on the forum   

Did you consider mosses on the branches ?  You know I like em mossed up  (but that of course is just me )

Tony


----------



## flygja

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

Goodness gracious.. that HC looks good enough to eat!


----------



## grandb3rry

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> grandb3rry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice tank! Really one of the bestest!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mate
> 
> I took a pic of the HC after trimming it, but like a cock, i forgot you only get the impression of depth when level with the tank
> 
> i think from the following image, you'll see it's kinda 'moundy' now.
> 
> before (after a trim BTW) it was a good inch up the glass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after, trimming the inch down to the substrate. I'll need a side shot to show the incline, but you can just make out the 3d effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, thanks to George
Click to expand...



How do you trim HC? Wouldn't you end up with having a lot of leaf debris in ye tank? HC is gorgeous but trimming it makes me think twice, although end result is something out of this world! Rarely see something so stunning! I absolutely love it mate! You have officially balanced a natural layout and I'm proud of you dude!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*



			
				grandb3rry said:
			
		

> How do you trim HC? Wouldn't you end up with having a lot of leaf debris in ye tank?



angled scissors my friend. You do end up with a mass of tiny leaves on the surface, But in this open top tank it's easy to net everything.

 Once 90% is netted I add the second korolia, point it at the stems, leave it run over night and all the trapped leaves etc which you cant get all dislodged and end up in one corner of the tank in the morning   



			
				grandb3rry said:
			
		

> Rarely see something so stunning! I absolutely love it mate! You have officially balanced a natural layout and I'm proud of you dude!



cheers Arthur.   



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> Goodness gracious.. that HC looks good enough to eat!



Thanks flygja   



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> it should be a 'killer tip' on the forum



Mate, tip of the century for HC growers.



			
				Tonser said:
			
		

> Did you consider mosses on the branches ?



I did, then thought it'd be fine without, but slowly i'm wondering whether to add some now. Not much, but just little bits. you maybe right Tony.  



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> I would suggest you try to use larger aperture values with your photography (if lighting would permit), we would like to admire the in-depth long-shots of your tank, with full focus on all that beauty.



i'll try that for you keymaker   



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Amazing growth Mark,looks first class mate  ,



Thanks matey. hope your well  8) 



			
				samc said:
			
		

> your messing with my head though. i fancy another nature layout every time i come back to check this out
> 
> might get the old box of wood out now and go have a play. damn you


 
 I'm the same. I get an idea in my head which I'm 100% committed to, then I see an amano tank, and think 
'damn! I want to do something like that!' then I'm only 70% committed to the initial idea. torture! 

The Tank is ticking over nicely.As each day goes by, I fall in love with crypts more and more. Their 'density' becomes bigger too.

Also, my next scape is all ready to go when this is over.

 I have a very clear image in my head of what's in going to be. and for the first time, it'll be based around my idea and will actually have a 'personal meaning too' it will represent something!
it wont have no hardscape what so ever.....and it's not Dutch!


----------



## russchilds

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 2 months*

Wow!!! Looks brilliant!! The HC is amazing!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 9 weeks*



			
				russchilds said:
			
		

> Wow!!! Looks brilliant!! The HC is amazing!



cheers mate.   

I forgot the weekly update image. These must be getting boring by now, and with Tonser uber scape, this isn't in the same league   

anyway, here's from today.I'm starting to get some pink hues from the hygro and rotala. 






I think to even the balance out, the HM to the right must go, or i add something to the left.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 9 weeks*

lovely bushy garden you have there Mark   
HC carpet shape looking sweet, and your background forest is also amazing. maybe this hide too much of your excellent stone and wood scape, but i can't resist of this excellent stem forest.


----------



## sanj

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 9 weeks*

You know its lovely, lush and healthy...BUT what is Savannah? I never really thought about it, but now im going to be a*n*l because im in that mood...  

Savannah means golden; its Sanskrit root and hence golden Savannah grasslands. But this is lush green edge of forest. Maybe its Savannah after the rains. Yeah anyway, it doesnt matter ofcourse.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 9 weeks*



			
				sanj said:
			
		

> You know its lovely, lush and healthy...BUT what is Savannah? I never really thought about it, but now im going to be a*n*l because im in that mood...
> 
> Savannah means golden; its Sanskrit root and hence golden Savannah grasslands. But this is lush green edge of forest. Maybe its Savannah after the rains. Yeah anyway, it doesnt matter ofcourse.



 i try sometimes to name the tank from the opposite side to reality. The 'dreaming' part is a savannah, dreaming of being green.

same with my 'miracle mire' tank. A mire isn't nice, but then a miracle happens.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 9 weeks*

first page updated with info on tank. To coincide with the recently posted topic on journals.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 9 weeks*

some new additions in the form of, columbian red fin tetras.


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 9 weeks*

thats strange. i just got back from my lfs where they had a few of these. i had never seen them before. i thought they would look good in a big tank  they are beautiful in the flesh


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 9 weeks*

Their gorgeous things Sam. I did read on them before getting them, namely John rundle (pfk)

it's early to say what their really like, but if they do get aggressive, they'll go.


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 9 weeks*

They can get really nasty. I've read a case where the poster had to isolate them because they ate the tails of an entire shoal of neon tetras. They're really pretty fish though so it's a shame. Seapre tetras are another group that are nippy.


----------



## johnny70

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 9 weeks*

I had 10 of these in a community, never had a problem with them, stunning fish, nice size and colour, not seen too often....


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 9 weeks*

I looked at plenty of info on them, and on the whole, most people did say they were ok even with other, smaller tetras.

 I nearly bought Congo tetras, but they were a bit too 'fancy'


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 9 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> some new additions in the form of, columbian red fin tetras.



These fish are lovely. There was a thread on planetcatfish.com where someone had put together a really huge biotope setup for some-or-another large L-numper plec and they included a large shoal of these or a similar tetra species. The effect was perfect.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 9 weeks*



			
				hydrophyte said:
			
		

> There was a thread on planetcatfish.com where someone had put together a really huge biotope setup for some-or-another large L-numper plec and they included a large shoal of these or a similar tetra species. The effect was perfect.



i'll try to check it out devin. thanks.

Here's one showing the crypts. Their taking on a nice look now and getting rather big.

I love the 'plastic' look





co2 needs increasing as there's a bit of algae on the wood.


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 9 weeks*

Here's the link to that thread. 
http://www.planetcatfish.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=26493&p=173770&hilit=cement#p173770
These fish were Buenos Aires tetras (_Hyphessobrycon anisitsi_).


----------



## FishBeast

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 9 weeks*

Which variety of crypt is this? I love it.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 9 weeks*



			
				FishBeast said:
			
		

> Which variety of crypt is this? I love it.



It's wendetii 'tropica' 

I also have bullosa in the tank which looks similar, but slightly larger leaves. both bullated.


----------



## Jase

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 9 weeks*

The tank looks really smart Mark, the HC looks soooo much better after the trim too. Surprising how much of a difference it has made.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 9 weeks*



			
				Jase said:
			
		

> The tank looks really smart Mark, the HC looks soooo much better after the trim too. Surprising how much of a difference it has made.



thanks mate.   

The tank is in overdrive at the moment, and is becoming a chew to maintain....stems at least. 

Last night I finally got the scissors out to tidy things up. 

The rotala, hygro, umbrosum and HM are all bushing up and becoming dense...A little too dense. 

I think one problem is the 45cm height! I'd like to one day try something along the same lines but in a 60 or 70cm tall tank. The current 45cm is constrained  a little.

*After trim no. 5*





The HC will be next, in a few days.

Cheers folks


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

that looks fantastic   .

don't mean to take liberties    but any chance of a closeup pic of your UM.
i find mine always looks very untidy no matter how much i trim it.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*



			
				nelson said:
			
		

> don't mean to take liberties  but any chance of a closeup pic of your UM.
> i find mine always looks very untidy no matter how much i trim it.



when it recovers i will. After any trimming, what's beneath, always looks a bit sickly until the new crowns develop.  8)


----------



## CeeJay

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

Damn, that's looking good saintly


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

Its not like you haven't heard it before Mark but the tank just keeps getting better 
Shame you too far for a visit, would love to see this on in the flesh, congrats


----------



## JEK

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

Stunning!


----------



## sanj

*Re: Saintly's 'savannah dreaming'  @ 9 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> sanj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know its lovely, lush and healthy...BUT what is Savannah? I never really thought about it, but now im going to be a*n*l because im in that mood...
> 
> Savannah means golden; its Sanskrit root and hence golden Savannah grasslands. But this is lush green edge of forest. Maybe its Savannah after the rains. Yeah anyway, it doesnt matter ofcourse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i try sometimes to name the tank from the opposite side to reality. The 'dreaming' part is a savannah, dreaming of being green.
> 
> same with my 'miracle mire' tank. A mire isn't nice, but then a miracle happens.
Click to expand...


Ah ok.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

cheers chaps   

I've had to change a few things.If i'm to keep this tank for another 8 weeks, the lighting needed to be changed.

 My lighting, I thought was @ 7 hours a day. I then looked and found it was on for 8.(just 2 x 54wt5)

I've now gradually lowered that to 6 hours per day and lowered the intensity by raising the lighting unit slightly.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

well, as promised another trim of HC. Boy this tank is challenging. 

trim after trim after trim.I'm also not happy with the layout. stem choice, placement and so on. I'll see it through, but I cant wait for the next tank.   

here's after the HC trim tonight.


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

looking nice and mature now  

have you tried a white background? just the wall? i like white backgrounds  

should make the wood stand out more too.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

looks great Mark   The HC shape is amazing. Could be a huge work to trim it this way. How is your arm?


----------



## andyh

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

Mark

tank is looking cool, whilst you say its a lot of work its definitely worth it! 

How about a full tank HD movie? Come on you know you want to!

Andyh


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*



			
				andyh said:
			
		

> How about a full tank HD movie? Come on you know you want to!



I do mat, but it's finding time at the moment.  :? 



			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Could be a huge work to trim it this way. How is your arm?



it hurts   being right handed, the left side is easy. The right side is a pain.



			
				samc said:
			
		

> have you tried a white background? just the wall?



just for you mate.


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

 

gotta love the white.


----------



## viktorlantos

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

+1 vote for the white   even with the burn out white are this version looks much better. 
Clean, glassy, transparent, love it!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

cheers fellas. It's not often I use the white. The black makes the greens more vivid. 

remember guys, all of the stems have no crowns currently so it should improve in a few weeks. I do prefer just trimmed hc though...much tighter looking.

here's how the crypt looks.


----------



## chilled84

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

That Bolbitus is to die for Boo hoo hoo    Mines nothing like that.


----------



## FishBeast

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

awesome with an extra dose of awesome.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

guys, thanks so much for the nice words   

blimey   looking this morning at the wood above the water line, i thought something was stuck to it. Mushrooms!   2 of them. spores maybe? from the states?


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

here it is


----------



## Krishs Bettas

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

thats a first for me too. Very strange. Maybe will should start growing mushrooms on are wood


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*



			
				Krish's Bettas said:
			
		

> thats a first for me too. Very strange



me too. What I'm wondering is, if I should touch it! could it be poisonous?


----------



## Garuf

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

It's always best to air on the side of safety with mushrooms, If you want to remove it then it's best to use latex gloves and the gloves disposed of thoughtfully. I'd say it's probably safe since it's dull coloured but that said some of the most noxious are pale...


----------



## NeilW

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

Could be a puffball not mushroom?
[edit] in closer inspection it has a stem so I think thats my theory out the window  

We need one of our resident plant ID people   

By the way the tank is looking incredible, didn't mention it before as I thought it goes without saying  .  Stunning plants.


----------



## FishBeast

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

eat it,just kidding.


----------



## Jur4ik

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*



			
				FishBeast said:
			
		

> eat it,just kidding.


smoke it   maybe it is a magic mushroom     :silent:


----------



## arty

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

Realy Nice Tank and every detail is  perfect. I just wonder about people like You - so big patience and expirience.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*



			
				Garuf said:
			
		

> some of the most noxious are pale...


Indeed the death cap looks just like an edible mushroom. The main difference is the gills of the death cap are white where as in the edible mushroom (by this i mean bog standard 'buy-from-tescos') are browny. Also the veil is white:-
http://www.toxinology.com/generic_static_files/images_generic/MD-fig1A-annulus-volva.gif
http://www.rogersmushrooms.com/gallery/chooser.asp
That might aid identification


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

thanks for the input guys and lisa  8) 

After just 2 days they withered up and shrunk. Real strange to see them though. 

After a couple of weeks of neglect, i've ended up with Algae in my moss. damn stuff. it's contained to one area thankfully so for the next few and final weeks of the tanks life, I'll just persevere with it. 

I've somehow lost all enthusiasm with the tank and not kept eyes on co2, W/C etc etc. you get the picture...other priorities!

 The HM to the right has gone/trimmed due to it looking 'tatty' but it's given a tone of space from the front view. I may do the same to the left for the final pics.

here's how it stands today. you can see the gap to the right.






i've increased co2 for the last 3 days, and things have perked up no end.

BRING ON A RE-SCAPE!!!!


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

Still looking great as always Mark  that red crypt would look great in my tank haha 
Looking forward to your next rescape already


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

Looking great, Mark, despite the claimed neglect. 

Keep it going mate.  Self-discipline is all you need, and the rewards will be worth it when it's ready for it's final tank shot in August or so...


----------



## flygja

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

I wonder why you get bored of scapes so easily Mark. Especially one as stunning as this!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> wonder why you get bored of scapes so easily Mark



it's not so much boredom, more that certain things need my attention at the moment. more than the tank. I also want to re scape so soon, to move onto learning new things. I'm never happy.



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> despite the claimed neglect.



it is true mate. And the plants haven't thanked me. I'm correcting that as we speak.   



			
				LondonDragon said:
			
		

> that red crypt would look great in my tank haha



next tank will feature crypts. not lots, but placed maybe as a feature?


----------



## Anonymous

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

Good luck with the new project, one of the reasons I've joined UKAPS were your stunning vimeo videos and of course George's biotopes.


----------



## samc

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*

looks ace mark!



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> I'm never happy.



im the same. its a good thing though, its the best way to improve


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*



			
				samc said:
			
		

> its a good thing though, its the best way to improve



yes mate, true. I've got no 'fire' at the moment though  :? 



			
				clonitza said:
			
		

> one of the reasons I've joined UKAPS were your stunning vimeo videos



cheers mate   at least someone looks at them


----------



## hydrophyte

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  @ 10 weeks*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

>



This is looking wonderful Mark but I'm sure that you'll top it with the re-scape.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  intensive treatment*

cheers devin. I'm going for something much more simple next time. Minimalist!  8) 

So intensive treatment has begun. W/C ferts high CO2...you get the picture. HM and umbrosum struggle currently...at least by my standards.

 I need this somewhere near in the next few weeks for final images, then i can at least rest if the tank goes completely belly up. RE- images, i've also decided to use just tank lighting and back lighting.

 The 2 x bowens lights just wont cut it, and I'm not really wanting to hire additional lighting, not for this tank anyway.

i've now cleared the back left to emulate the right. HC needs a trim tomorrow...looks a but 'bushy' The teres to the front right must go also.

Man, the things I'd do different in this set up


----------



## tomsteer

*Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  intensive treatment*

I still think it's stunning, a pleasure to read this journal.

You've made a lot of people very jealous.

Cheers,

Tom


----------



## magpie

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  intensive treatment*

What *would* you do differently in this set up? 

looks amazing, stunning and awesome to me... but it's always good to learn from others' learning....

if you've time to teach

mx


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  intensive treatment*



			
				magpie said:
			
		

> What *would* you do differently in this set up?



good question mate.

1. I'd not put the teres in. ( the green grassy looking stuff) it's too invasive. 
2. Place more crypts around the wood and stones.
3.Not use stems to the right side
4. use fresh moss (must of brought something in from the previous tank)
5. asses foreground plants and placement. Crypt and liliaopsis...choose one not both

Basically, i've tried something a bit too challenging.For sure i've learnt tons and actually I'd love to do the same hardscape but with different planting   or do the same stone arrangement, and try iwagumi...I love iwagumi. 

Next tank will be simple, minimalistic with a strong focal point.



			
				tomsteer said:
			
		

> I still think it's stunning, a pleasure to read this journal.



cheers tom.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  intensive treatment*

i've just gone through some old photos. It's surprising how similar this is to my old set up. 






i wished i'd kept the above going   

I need to think out side the box a little.


----------



## magpie

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  intensive treatment*

Can we lay bets now that in say... a year's time, you'll look back on pics of 'Savannah Dreaming' and say, 'I wish I'd kept it going?"

need more tanks, for more scapes.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  intensive treatment*

Still looking superb mate.  Don't give up on it yet.

The way I see it; you're a big follower of Amano.  He does often use a large variety of plant species in a lot of his non-Iwagumi 'scapes, so I can see why you've done the same.

Species selection is certainly key in a long-term 'scape.  And 'long-term' for a hi-energy tank is anything over 3 months realistically.  I doubt the high impact 'scapes Amano's done with the mass of stem varieties, carpeting species etc. are kept longer than necessary in order to get the final tank shot. 

Check out Amano's larger long-term 'scapes and what species do you usually find?  Ferns, moss, crypts, Anubias.  Video clips of the ADA NA Gallery are testiment to that.

So what I saying is don't beat yourself up.  Keep it going by maintaining it well until you're as happy as you can possibly be with it.  Then when it's at its plateau, get the final shots and rest assured you've done your best, and take what you've learnt on to the next stage.

Remember that delayed gratification is more rewarding than instant gratification; a marathon, not a sprint.


----------



## Nelson

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  intensive treatment*

your tanks always look amazing   .and if i could grow my plants as quick as you i'd be rescaping a lot more as well.
so many ideas,but unlike you not the skill to always pull it off   .


----------



## flygja

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  intensive treatment*

Stunning! And I do agree, your journals are a really good read, especially with all the jaw-dropping photography. It also showcases your aquascaping and most importantly IMHO, your maintenance diligence and attention to detail. I'd be sad to see this go!


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  intensive treatment*

chaps, thanks. I'm though really suffering. i'll go into depth over the next few days. maybe get some opinions. 

Jamem stopped me from totally ripping it down. so i'm on a mission over the next few weeks to sort a few problems. then rescape.

my bolbitis was going the wrong way around. dead on the front view, yet flourishing at the back...where you cant see it!

here's after a butchering.


----------



## flygja

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  intensive treatment*

Bolbitis tends to do that. You need to keep trimming the leaves and eventually trimming the rhizomes, there's no way around this I find. There is some good news at least - you can always sell off or give away the extra rhizomes. 

How about changing some of the stems behind? Something not green like Pogostemon stellata or Ludwigia var cuba to create some contrast.


----------



## Mark Evans

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  intensive treatment*



			
				flygja said:
			
		

> How about changing some of the stems behind? Something not green like Pogostemon stellata or Ludwigia var cuba to create some contrast.



I think I'm going to change the whole thing. TBH, I'm real busy with work, going away for a week soon and struggling to even feel excited about the hobby at the moment. 

If I do, do something, I may keep it under wraps for a while this time.


----------



## chilled84

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  intensive treatment*

what the hell happened to that bolbitus, Mine is terrible to, so your not aone. Realy wanna learnt how to grow bobitus.


----------



## LondonDragon

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  intensive treatment*



			
				chilled84 said:
			
		

> what the hell happened to that bolbitus, Mine is terrible to, so your not aone. Realy wanna learnt how to grow bobitus.


Mine did really bad in the high tech tank, moved it to the nano with low light no CO2 and just the odd dosing and its looking great now.


----------



## flygja

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  intensive treatment*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> I think I'm going to change the whole thing. TBH, I'm real busy with work, going away for a week soon and struggling to even feel excited about the hobby at the moment.



I know how that feels.. been there a few times. Am sure you'll bounce right back when the right idea hits you  8)


----------



## Mark Evans

flygja said:
			
		

> I know how that feels.. been there a few times. Am sure you'll bounce right back when the right idea hits you 8)



something feels different this time. I cant put my finger on it.hopefully I'll get excited again.

anyway, this tanks finished now. stripped down shortly. thanks to everyone who contributed.  8) 

I'm off to waddington air show with my boy now.


----------



## oldwhitewood

*Re: Saintly's 240L 'savannah dreaming'  intensive treatment*



			
				saintly said:
			
		

> chaps, thanks. I'm though really suffering. i'll go into depth over the next few days. maybe get some opinions.
> 
> Jamem stopped me from totally ripping it down. so i'm on a mission over the next few weeks to sort a few problems. then rescape.
> 
> my bolbitis was going the wrong way around. dead on the front view, yet flourishing at the back...where you cant see it!
> 
> here's after a butchering.



Every time I have tried to grow bolbitis it has always done something weird, IMO it's a really tough plant to maintain long term, maybe other people on here are experts with it or something.

I have to say I think this picture of the layout here though looks excellent, I like the negative space in the middle. You have achieved yet more balance and success with the composition and you haven't even tried   you're a bloody natural mate!


----------



## Mark Evans

oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> MO it's a really tough plant to maintain long term, maybe other people on here are experts with it or something.



The strange thing is, it's the 'tropica' version which has acted strange. The Aquafleur variety is fine and IMVHO Aquafluers looks better too.

Apart from struggling to turn it around, i'm not overly fussed with the layout. Far too complex for my liking. 



			
				oldwhitewood said:
			
		

> I like the negative space in the middle. You have achieved yet more balance and success with the composition and you haven't even tried  you're a bloody natural mate!



cheers mate, after taking half the stems, bolbitis, and ferns out, it looked real spacious....made me wish I'd planted like I initially wanted to.

If I do another tank, whenever that maybe, I'll do it the way i've always wanted to.


----------



## sanj

Mark, 

what is happening here are you giving up for the time being? Everybody including me seems to go through lulls in the hobby if you have been dping it for a few years, youll definately be doing another one at some point. 

I notice alot of people seem to have quite a short life span for their scaping, whether that is intended or nor im not sure, but in this case you seem fed up. I tend to hang on, this is somthing of nature and well i suppose that is one of the reasons for liking jungle tanks more. they are less controlled. Give it time things will improve, could you not even evolve it into the more simple scape you wanted?


----------



## Mark Evans

sanj said:
			
		

> what is happening here are you giving up for the time being?



No mate. Just need to get my head straight a little. That's all. work is good at the minute, and days are short.

I need to decide which road I'm heading down. low tech, high tech...possibly low tech.

It's quite intersesting taking this apart. doing it in such away, that it reveals another layout within the same tank.

with just HC crypts and stones, it still looks good   The fish look amazing is such vast, clear areas of water.


----------



## George Farmer

I think there's something in the air.  A few of us have lost a bit of interest in the hobby lately.  Must be the weather!

Great journal though mate.  Taught us loads, and no doubt you've learnt a lot too.  That's what it's all about!


----------



## samc

shame to see it go mate. 

i have also lost some interest now. dont know how long it will last though :?


----------



## Mark Evans

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Must be the weather!



i blame the moon!....ooooooowwwwww   It's a cancerian thing



			
				samc said:
			
		

> shame to see it go mate.



i've stopped the rot. I've just acquired some hardscape for the next tank


----------



## sanj

Rock scape or woodscape...or even both? 

Do you think you will do a scape to last a few years, or perhaps the urge to try somthing different makes you want to change it? i know you guys learn a lot more by doing many scapes. I think next time i interupt my current one will be when I can afford to move to a nicer part of town...and maybe have a house as nice as yours. I just tend to let my scapes evolve, have a reluctance to take them apart once set up. Like a I said maybe its tank size and the cost of everything. 

I cant remember exactly but are you only allowed one tank now? lol  I was going to say why not try another long term low tech?


----------



## keymaker

George Farmer said:
			
		

> I think there's something in the air.  A few of us have lost a bit of interest in the hobby lately.  Must be the weather!
> 
> Great journal though mate.  Taught us loads, and no doubt you've learnt a lot too.  That's what it's all about!


You guys have achieved so much in such a short time. I guess the UKAPS has reached to a point where all (!) the biological, technical and spiritual info is present.

Many have reached a level of true aquascaping professionalism here and they just do not know how to continue. It's natural. Like the runner who has just crossed the finish line being first for the fourth consecutive race and he says to himself "ok, but what's the point?" 

Others have just made a couple of stunning scapes but have some problems understanding some minor details (like what the h. is happening to my bolbitis  ) and they might just feel that there's not enough time to reach deeper knowledge.

Well, while there is a different point of interest for each of us - let me tell you mine. Two things. One -  while I am extremely busy with my work, the maintenance of a tank is a routine that just turned into a calming pleasure. Two - the sight of the "living nature" in my room and the reminder that "we are not alone"  is just so strong, that I would not give up on it.

It is not a mainly a competition or learning thing for me anymore - it is a reminder and a "flow-experience" (BTW this famous chap was a Hungarian living in the US  8) ) - and it became a way of life, if you wish. I also understand if one has to take a break, life is just too overwhelming sometimes.  :idea:


----------



## Mark Evans

well everyone, i've just rescasped the 120 in about 20 minutes flat. what you see is what you get. Planting is ridiculously simple too. (not planted yet)  8) 



			
				keymaker said:
			
		

> Others have just made a couple of stunning scapes but have some problems understanding some minor details (like what the h. is happening to my bolbitis  ) and they might just feel that there's not enough time to reach deeper knowledge.



maybe I'm just not good enough...i've always said i'm 'lucky'


----------



## keymaker

saintly said:
			
		

> maybe I'm just not good enough...i've always said i'm 'lucky'


Sure Mate, that's how we know you.  And thats why we picked your name out of a hat for this.


----------



## Mark Evans

keymaker said:
			
		

> Sure Mate, that's how we know you.  And thats why we picked your name out of a hat for this.



 yes, sorry. It's just a trate of mine...self confidence.... or lack of it sometimes.


----------



## FishBeast

I can't wait to see the final pictures.


----------



## Dan Crawford

Nice work Mark, this was a lovely aquascape, great materials, health, plant choice and the photography was on the button. I'm sure your new tank will be equally stunning and with such a contrast to this it'll make a refreshing change to the norm.


----------



## Mark Evans

FishBeast said:
			
		

> I can't wait to see the final pictures.



 There aren't any. soz man.i'll try and get some of the ones i have   



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Nice work Mark, this was a lovely aquascape, great materials, health, plant choice and the photography was on the button. I'm sure your new tank will be equally stunning and with such a contrast to this it'll make a refreshing change to the norm.



cheers dan. I'm looking forward to a hassle free tank....hopefully.


----------



## Mark Evans

here's from about 2 weeks ago....before thinsg got really out of hand.


----------



## Jur4ik

Hi Mark,
hope it helps if you hear that IÂ´m unhappy with last tank too  :?  Everything is looking fine - all plants are good quality but somehow it has no soul. Multiple things I wish to change. Working hard last time, days are short too - not much time to think about the hobby. need some time to pass and we will see


----------



## Mark Evans

Hey jur4ik! hows it going.

yeah, somehow it's easy to lose interest. somehow i was getting burnt out. The latest tank was basically an exercise in trying to relight my 'artistic' fires. It's worked...I'm fired up again. I've never been one to give up too easy.


----------



## Jur4ik

IÂ´m fine
except the fact I canÂ´t go on holidays this summer and the weather is definitely too hot to work in a suit and tie.
By the way, you remember I told you about my college visit to london 2011?  I will be there from 29 of January till 19th February. Would be great to meet some of the UKAPS members.


----------



## schraptor

Refreshing this topic as I really love your scape Mark (actually most of your scapes  ).
One question regarding stems - how do you deal with old leafs when e.g. HM ball gets bigger. Are you not having problems with older leafs not getting enough light and dying? Also how do you deal with all the dirt accommodating around bottom parts of such bushes? I've a lot smaller tank and it is not easy to suck it off when doing w/c without damaging the plants / ripping off some of the roots.


----------



## Mark Evans

schraptor said:
			
		

> Are you not having problems with older leafs not getting enough light and dying?



Yes mate, it will happen; there's not a lot you can, or for that matter, want to do about it.  I've noticed you've got plant growing skills and this count's for a lot. The bush that you have is strong and now can take significant amounts of pruning.

The older leaves will in time be buried by the new growth that comes through, and will be out of site.

Take a look at Amano, he's the master at trimming and in some scapes (I'll find a brilliant example) of the lower parts of his stems.


----------

